# Scooby is on the path to recovery all be it slow.



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I wasn't going to worry everyone with this, but I just need to let it out now.
Four weeks ago Scooby injured his back leg and his patella was slipping in and out and he was really in trouble. We are not sure how it happened but he wasn't himself after his last groom on the Friday. I know accidents can happen and we are not blaming anyone, particularly our groomer who we have talked to and asked if she noticed anything different on the day, she said no he seemed normal to her, she is a lovely lady and very loving with all her clients and Scooby adores her, but, that particular day he wasn't right when he came home. He could have slipped and she may not have noticed, it's possible, but his groom didn't seem the same around his head and I know if Scooby isn't right or feeling good he can be very snarky and perhaps he was giving her a hard time so she just left him be.
Anyway since then on the Saturday morning after he went out to go potty and slipped on the ice, he cried and hopped for a while then was favoring that rear leg, which he wasn't doing Friday so I am thinking that must have made things worse.
We rushed him to the vet and he was checked and his patella was painful and slipping constantly so he was put on Rimadyl which seemed to do well as his leg is normal and he is walking fine on it, but, we kept him on the Rimadyl for the third week of the month and everything has just gone down hill with him since then.
He went off his food, he started vomiting last Sunday and had diarhea so I called our vet at home and she met us at the clinic to check him. I told her I had stopped the Rimadyl because I suspected it was upsetting his stomach, she agreed to keep him off it from then. He has lost considerable weight and is still refusing to eat. He has gone from 11.4lb to 10.4lb in the month with most of the weight loss from last Sunday.
Yesterday we thought he was on the mend as he seemed a little perky but still not eating voluntarily, I have been suringing baby food, sweet potato and chicken into him a table spoon at a time and he would keep that down. He also is having a chalky medicine to line his stomach to allow it to heal, plus another med to stop the vomiting and now he is on some prescription food to build him up, which I have to suringe into him because he has absolutley no interest in eating at all. except for some boiled chicked, he ate about 3 mouthfulls and threw it up.
We took him back to the vet yesteday and she finally did a full blood panel and I get the result this morning, he drank some water last night and threw all that up but kept the food down that I suringed into him, but he is weak and not himself at all.
We are so scared that the Rimadyl has caused some damage to his insides as some dogs do not do well on it for prolonged periods even though Scooby was only on it for 3 weeks I am thinking the third week was just one too many.
Please keep poor little Scooby in your thoughts and prayers today that his blood panel comes back normal and there is no internal damage going on, we are just so worried and distressed over this because Scooby has always been such a healthy happy little boy before all this happened


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

Poor scooby







I'll keep him in my prayers.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

So sorry to hear this Janet..I really hope Scooby gets better as each day passes..
I will keep you both in my prayers.

ANDREA~


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Janet, I am so sorry to hear this.























My thoughts and good wishes are with you and Scooby.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh Janet







I will keep Scooby in my prayers. Take care of yourself









Cathy


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I will definately keep Scoopy in my prayers.







I hope the blood test will tell you whats going on & that isn't anything too serious.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Janet, I am so sorry to hear this news! My Lady is really sick now and I know how upset you must be.

I will pray that the blood panel comes back okay and he hasn't suffered any permanent damage from the Rimadyl. I know we've all heard horror stories about it, but remember, those are rare compared to the number of dogs who take it with no problems. My sister's german shepherd takes it daily for arthritis with no problem.

Having just gone through this with Lady, could Scooby just really be dehydrated? These little ones dehydrate pretty quickly and it makes them really, really sick. I'd been syringing food and hand feeding Lady, even syringing pedialite and would have sworn she'd gotten enough (and she wasn't vomiting or diidn't have diarrhea) and she still got dehydrated from the infection. A few weeks ago she was so limp I thought she was dying and rushed her into my vet, but it was dehydration, not the infection, that was making her so weak. She got IV fliuds for a few days and was much better. I am doing subq fluids on her at home now just to keep her hydrated and strong while she battles this infection.

I will pray for your little guy. Let us know as soon as you get the cbc results, okay?


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Janet, I am so sorry to hear about Scooby. I saw in one of your posts that you mentioned Scooby was not doing well. I wanted to ask then what was wrong but I felt like you would let us know when you wanted us to know. I hope and pray that you get good results from the blood panel and that Scooby will be feeling better soon.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Janet,

I will pray for scooby's fast recovery....poor little guy. I hope the baby brother is not annoying him while he is sick...you know how they can be.
















Marj,

I will also pray for Lady as she mends...what a strong little girl she is.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi, I'm new on here, but I can't imagine how horrible it would be if Angel got really sick. 

Know that Scooby & you are in my thoughts & prayers!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry that Scooby isn't doing well. Sending prayers and good vibes his way.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Oh, Janet, I am so sorry to hear this news! My Lady is really sick now and I know how upset you must be.
> 
> I will pray that the blood panel comes back okay and he hasn't suffered any permanent damage from the Rimadyl. I know we've all heard horror stories about it, but remember, those are rare compared to the number of dogs who take it with no problems. My sister's german shepherd takes it daily for arthritis with no problem.
> 
> ...


Thanks Marj, we have kept an eye on Scooby for dehydration and he is fine that way, the vet checked for it too, he is taking water, but just won't eat at all and when he vomits it's the water that he brings up if he has too much at a time so now I am limiting him a little to how much he has at one time hoping he won't throw it up and the food I just forced into him. If you see him he looks fine, his attitude is almost normal most of the day but he just won't eat voluntarily, he doesn't have diarrhea now, he did a normal poop this morning, only a little one but it wasn't loose. We are just at our wits end as to what is going on, so once we get the blood panel results we may know what we are dealing with hopefully.
I truly hope little Lady is feeling better too, I will keep her in my prayers along with you Marj


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Poor little Scooby. I'll keep him in my prayers until he gets better.









Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Janet, I just want you to know that I will pray for Scooby. When I get back from my day at the flea market I'll check. Hang in there my friend


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I will pray for scooby's fast recovery....poor little guy. I hope the baby brother is not annoying him while he is sick...you know how they can be.[/B]


Oh he would love to play with Scooby but we are keeping him away for now, Scooby has never really wanted to play with him, and now I think I can see he just wasn't feeling well enough








The thought also has crossed my mind that some of this could be emotional too, Scooby has always been #1 and now he is sharing his mummy and daddy, I mentioned this to the vet, and she said it's possible some dogs are just not meant to have siblings to share their home with.

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts and prayers


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Janet.. certainly praying hard for little Scooby to have a speedy recovery. Having a sick little one and not knowing the "why" is very frustrating. Will pray the bloodwork shows nothing that is serious and that he just needs a bit of time to recoup!


----------



## amatarrese (Sep 20, 2006)

Awwww, poor Scooby. Sending positive energy and prayers your way.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Janet, I'm so sorry to hear that Scooby is still not feeling well. I'm going to pray for him and hope to hear from you soon that his blood panel is ok.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Poor Scooby. I hope he feels better soon. I've prayed.





Joy


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Poor Scooby! I will keep you, your family, and little Scooby in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us posted!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Janet, I am very distressed to read this news about Scooby. I know that you are doing everything possible to help him get better. Hang in there and we'll hope for the best with the bloodwork. Meanwhile, regardless of the results of the bloodwork, if he continues to have trouble you might want to ask your vet about a specialist.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Janet...just read your post & literally feel like I've been punched in the stomach. I knew of Scooby's problem w/his leg but had no idea it was affecting other things as well. I can't begin to tell you how sorry I am. You are the best mommy and know you are doing everything right! I am praying for Scooby & you and just KNOW everything is going to be OK. I know we are a few hours apart, but honestly...if you need me for something, please let me know.

Love,
Crystal </span></span> 


<span style="font-family:Georgia">And me too mommy!!! Don't forget to tell them that I'm prayin' too!!! Get well Scooby!!
Love,
Zoe


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Janet, bless your heart. Poor Scoobs









I'm praying for both of you like crazy. I pray it's nothing serious, and I pray they find the cause of all this.

Gentle hugs to our little Scooby


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

I hope and pray that Scooby is getting better. Could he have internal injuries from the groomer? Maybe he fell or something and they were afraid to tell you. Would an x-ray or MRI help? I do hope that he recovers quickly poor little guy.







Keep us posted.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am praying Scooby gets all better very soon







My thoughts are with you and Scooby


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I hope and pray that Scooby is getting better. Could he have internal injuries from the groomer? Maybe he fell or something and they were afraid to tell you. Would an x-ray or MRI help? I do hope that he recovers quickly poor little guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe me, we have thought of all posiblities as far as injuries go and I don't think anything other than the leg injury occured because he was eating really well up until the 3rd week of the Rimadyl, I am convinced what ever is going on is a result of that med. Our vet has checked him for pain in the abdomen and felt all his insides and said there is no obvious swelling or unusual internal problem that she can feel, hence we had the blood work done yesterday. I had no idea that was taken from their throat, poor little guy, but he was really good about it. He isn't idicative of pain internally, he is walking normally, seems normal in most ways except his appetite and inability to keep some foods down. The odd thing is he keeps the baby food down and so far the prescription food has stayed in this morning even though I had to force it down, he is not interested in food at all.
He is not a good patient with our vet, she is wonderful and loves him and his attitude and yesterday was the first time she actually got to hear his heart, I had an idea, I asked her to put the stethescope to her ears and let me show Scooby that I am the one putting it on his body, bingo, he was quiet and didn't growl cos it was me doing it and not the vet. She said his heart sounds good, nothing there unusual.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh Janet! I'm so worried for both of you now. I hope that Scooby will be on the mend SOON. And yes, not knowing the cause after having such a healthy baby must be driving you just crazy. Did the vet suggest any x-rays? Do they do ultrasounds on dogs? Maybe that as well? It does seem very odd that all this happened right after the groomer--I know you think she is a wonderful woman and all, but even people who SEEM so wonderful...you just never know what goes on behind closed doors...I wonder if she is being honest...anyway, I will be pray for Scooby and for you for strength at this time...I tell you what--if anything ever restores my faith it will be this board and praying for all of our little ones...you are in my thoughts...I have to go out today but will check back later tonight...


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Poor baby. I pray that he will be on the mend soon.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Janet - we're praying hard that you will soon know what's wrong and that it's nothing serious. Scooby, please be on the mend and back to your old self soon.

Lacie and Tilly say that they're praying too.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry dear little Scooby is sick







. I hope he gets better really soon. Boo was on Rimadyl a couple of yrs ago for his knee. He was only on 1/4 tablet a day for 10 days on 2 different occasions though. It worked a miracle on his knee & he didn't have any problems or side effects from it. I read about all the possible side effects though & was worried about giving him that med.the 2nd time. The vet did say 10 days only & gave only enough for those 10 days. I'll pray for Scooby to get better.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I'm sorry dear little Scooby is sick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The dose for Scooby was 25mg per day split into ½ morning and night as he was over 11lb when he started the treatment. I was told by my vet that she has patients on Rimadyl that have been taking it for life with no ill effect, but Scooby did have it when he was 18months old for his left knee when he had slight inflammation, he took it for 2 weeks with no ill effect and has not had a problem since with that left knee. This is his right knee which up until now he has never had a problem with, but due to whatever injury he sustained it took a little longer to get him painfree, hence the extra week on the med. He didn't start showing any indication of being sick till last Sunday when he was sick and refusing to eat, and has gone downhill since, ie weight loss, appetite loss, and not keeping anything down that I forced into him. Even water is making him sick, yet he is mobile and walking around and looks normal in every other way, it's got me so puzzled, but so far today he has kept his prescription food down, had done a normal poop, small but not runny, so I am praying maybe today is the turning point, but then Tuesday I also felt this way and he began vomiting again yesterday. He acutally ate about a tablespoon of boiled chicken and the same amount of baby food a little later and he threw up the chicken but kept the baby food, I am sitting here thinking perhaps he has developed an allergy to chicken after loving it all his life.. All the thoughts that go through your mind when your baby is sick and you can't figure out what the heck is going on really are very tiring. All I can say is he was fine till he took Rimadyl for the third week.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Janet, I'm so sorry to hear that Scooby is not feeling well. I know how helpless you must be feeling and am sending lots of prayers and positive thoughts to both of you.
















Pat


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

oh.. im so sorry scooby isnt doing very well... im keeping you andscooby in my prayers.. please let us know how the blood panel goes


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Poor Scooby!! Sending prayers and thoughts his way.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no, not scooby doo







I bet he picked up a virus somewhere. Last time Sparkey was sick it lasted a long time but it was nothing major. I think it was like 2 weeks that he kept vomiting. I'm sure he will be just fine. let us know when you get the results


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Janet , I hope Scooby recovers quickly - what a terrible worry . Sarah


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I hope Scooby gets well soon


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Poor Scooby. I hope they figure out what the trouble is and he is feeling better real soon.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Janet, just checking in on Scooby. How is he doing and did you get the bloodwork back?


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww poor Scooby







. Don't worry...things will be ok! So, did the vet said that he is a candidate for patella surgery? Because maybe that will make his little leg feel a little better.
Anyway good luck, and I will keep your little darling in my thoughts!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Ok everyone, I just spoke to the vet and Scooby's bloodwork Cbc came back almost perfect. He was marginally dehydrated but not a worry there, his blood sugar (glucose) is one point above normal, his liver and electrolites were marginally low but not a concern, his kidney function is perfect, all in all she said it was an almost perfect result, nothing there to worry about at all, the good thing is there is not liver damage what so ever
















Tomorrow at 9am I am to drop him off for xrays of the digestive tract to rule out obstruction as a cause of his vomiting although we are now leaning toward emotional stress as being the cause but Barb just wants to make sure there isn't something in his stomach that could be causing his vomiting. 

I want to thank you all so very much for your kind thoughts and prayers as I am sure they have helped yet again another of our precious little ones come through with a good result in a very important way, thank you everyone, we sure are a wonderful family who share our great love for our little babies
















Now all we need to do is get through the xray tomorrow, even if it shows something at least then we know what we are up against and can deal with it


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Sure glad to hear Scoobys blood test results are within normal range & I hope that rules out the worse possible causes of his illness. I wonder if he could have a virus of some sort. Boo was very sick last yr. & couldn't eat or drink for several days & just laid around & made little pitiful moaning sounds. Scared me to death so I know how you feel, seeing Scooby so sick. Hope he recovers soon & that the x-rays all look good.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Cathy


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I bet it is just stress. It is amazing how sensitive these little ones are. If they don't feel well, they sure let you know, don't they? 

Hugs to you both!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Ok everyone, I just spoke to the vet and Scooby's bloodwork Cbc came back almost perfect. He was marginally dehydrated but not a worry there, his blood sugar (glucose) is one point above normal, his liver and electrolites were marginally low but not a concern, his kidney function is perfect, all in all she said it was an almost perfect result, nothing there to worry about at all, the good thing is there is not liver damage what so ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Awww...we all knew Mr. Scooby is practically perfect in everyway!!!







</span>


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

wonderful news! Bless his little heart...maybe Scooby really does like being the only child. You and Scooby will continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I bet it is just stress. It is amazing how sensitive these little ones are. If they don't feel well, they sure let you know, don't they?
> 
> Hugs to you both![/B]


Marj, I have thought all along and have mentioned it to Barb that I am wondering if Scooby is stressed over Koko, but she said it's most unusual for a dog to go on this long not showing interest in his food so suddenly and continuing on the same path for so long. The thing is he was eating well right up till last week so it really can't be Koko, he has been here now for almost 5 months, but as you say who knows with these little ones, they are so very sensitive to so many things that we take in our stride. I am leaning toward thinking he could be upset because of his injury and the fact that he hasn't had his little strolls around the block etc. but we will see tomorrow after the xray.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Ok everyone, I just spoke to the vet and Scooby's bloodwork Cbc came back almost perfect. He was marginally dehydrated but not a worry there, his blood sugar (glucose) is one point above normal, his liver and electrolites were marginally low but not a concern, his kidney function is perfect, all in all she said it was an almost perfect result, nothing there to worry about at all, the good thing is there is not liver damage what so ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh thank goodness nothing showed up on the blood work!! He couldn't have eaten an earplug, could he? If Lucy starts exhibiting those same symptoms, that will always be my first thought now!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am sorry to hear that you have been through this with little Scooby, but I am for sure so happy to also hear that the result was good
















Kat


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh this is wonderful news!!!























Is Scooby going to need Patella surgery?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Oh this is wonderful news!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Deb, we have discussed that also with Barb and at this point his knee is doing well, she thinks it was a ligament strain and the Rimadyl took care of that, she cannot foresee surgery at this point because he is walking normally on both rear legs and there is not more slipping of patellas that she can feel.


















> Oh thank goodness nothing showed up on the blood work!! He couldn't have eaten an earplug, could he? If Lucy starts exhibiting those same symptoms, that will always be my first thought now![/B]


Ha! funny you should mention that, but Scooby isn't really one to pick up and eat foreign objects, but Barb asked the very same thing.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=339535
> 
> 
> 
> ...





























































Way to go Scooby Dude!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OH FANTASTIC!!! that the blood work came out fine.. As you were mentioning that it might be related too little Koko...my thought was it seems odd to just crop up now... however did crop up so close to the injury. 
My bet would be on there is some relation to getting hurt...and maybe the med caused tummy to feel out of sorts and the combination just so stressful for the little guy.
Good to rule out any possible internal obstruction.. if nothing there...You know things can't be too terrible...though maybe trying a change from chicken 'just to see' might be a good idea. You may have already tried and I missed the post ( haven't had time to read thru them all).
Anyway will continue the prayers till little Scooby-Doo is 100% back to his ole self!


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh I am so happy to hear that Scooby's bloodwork came back so positive!! I have been checking and re-checking what was going on. The second I read "Rimadyl" I start shaking due to what we suspect was one of the "rare" cases of problems we went thru with it. It appears to be a miracle drug for so many issues and yet I carry alot of guilt and grief over having given it to my parents little Daisy that died New Year's Eve day. No, we don't have enough conclusive proof but the doubt lingers in my mind. I will never give another furbaby that medicine. I'm sorry...my guilt is speaking here but I just can't take the chance. 

I am just so happy no liver damage is showing on Scooby and hope very soon everything is back to normal for you!!!!!






























Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear about little Scooby, I hope the x-rays show nothing bad. Me 'n Tanner will be thinking about you two.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> OH FANTASTIC!!! that the blood work came out fine.. As you were mentioning that it might be related too little Koko...my thought was it seems odd to just crop up now... however did crop up so close to the injury.
> My bet would be on there is some relation to getting hurt...and maybe the med caused tummy to feel out of sorts and the combination just so stressful for the little guy.
> Good to rule out any possible internal obstruction.. if nothing there...You know things can't be too terrible...though maybe trying a change from chicken 'just to see' might be a good idea. You may have already tried and I missed the post ( haven't had time to read thru them all).
> Anyway will continue the prayers till little Scooby-Doo is 100% back to his ole self![/B]


We are force feeding him at the moment, no chicken, just prescription food from the vet now just to build him up, but sadly he just threw up again, so we are back to square one on what to feed him







Everything he is eating is force fed and most seems to stay inside him for most of the day then in the later part of the day today he has pooped a little and thrown up again, so I am not going to panic and keep up what we are doing till after we see the xray result.
One thing I am thinking is he had taken a real liking to the nylabone edible treats and when I look back he has eaten a few of them in the last month, perhaps he has been unable to digest them properly and he could have a lump of that in his tummy, again grasping at straws but trying to look into all aspects of what the heck is going on with him.
The odd part is if you look at him he looks normal, he is not hunched in pain, he is walking normal and barking at passers by, all normal Scooby's daily ritual. One thing I am thinking is he is missing his daily walk that he hasn't been able to have since his injury and since being sick, yet when we say do you want to come out for a ride in the car he gets all excited and we take him and he is fine, his usual bossy little self demanding the window down etc and yelling at everyone he sees, I am just so puzzled as to what is going on and I am hoping and praying that what ever it is goes away and he gets better real soon


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Janet, I'm sorry poor Scooby is not himself, hopefully the x-ray will get to the bottom of all this!

Hugs to you & Scoobydoo!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Cindy


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry Scooby is not bouncing back quickly. I'm praying that there is be more positive news after the x-ray.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Janet, I am so sorry to hear about Scooby. I will be keeping you guys in my prayers. I hope that there is no damage from the medication he was on. Give him lots of TLC - I know you do that anyway....


----------



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Scooby's plight. I hope he recovers soon...


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Janet - I just now saw this thread. I'm so sorry Scooby has been so sick. Glad to hear about the bloodwork results, and that nothing serious is going on with his liver. Please keep us updated; in the meantime I'll be keeping precious Scooby in my thoughts and prayers. Please give him a little kiss on his noggin from me and Tchelsi.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Hoping and praying here too, Janet. I thought of you guys today often...so what happens from here now that the blood tests are all normal (thank goodness). Just a wait and see?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so glad that the bloodwork came back good, and hope that the xrays are good too.

It is probably stress, but sometimes that is even harder to deal with than an illness. With most illnesses, you can give medication and the babies will get better, but with stress, you just have to work through it.

We're still prayering that Scooby will be back to his normal wonderful self really soon.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Prayers and hugs are being passed your way for little Scooby. Hopefully he will be back to his healthy self ASAP.*

*Marie & the boys*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Janet, I am anxiously waiting to hear the results from his xray. I am praying for him. HUGS


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Be well Scooby


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Janet, I am so sorry to hear about Scooby's accident and now illness. I hope he improves soon. I know how I would feel if it were Shotzi.
[attachment=19748:attachment]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Hugs and prayers that he feels better soon...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

gosh, janet....i'm so sorry to hear about scooby. we're sending our healing thoughts his way.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you each and every one for your kind thoughts and prayers






















Scooby had a good night last night, except for the fact that he must have been scratching his neck where he had his blood test taken, when I picked him up to go out potty I noticed the area was very red and bruised so I bathed it with some luke warm salt water and that seemed to sooth it. He also wore a Tshirt to bed so that the area was covered, he hates Tshirts but he didn't seem to mind at all last night thank goodness. We are taking him in at 9am this morning and leaving him for his xrays, we can pick him back up around 10 and hopefully get the results as well. I am hoping we get some answers then. I did notice that if I force feed the soft mushy food he seems to keep that down but if he tries to eat anything he has to chew it comes up for some reason, now I am wondering about that, not that he is voluntarily eating much at all, just yesterday he did eat one of his favorite treats that I make for him, and no sooner he ate it and he threw up all that was in his stomach







I am praying for some answers soon because he just cannot go on losing weight the way he is


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

My prayers are with you and Scooby today.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

This thread just came up for me today...I am so sorry for poor Scooby. I hope that things go well today for both of you.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Big big hugs and prayers for Scooby and Janet!!!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Janet thank you for the update!

I wonder if he is throwing up the stuff he has to chew because it is harder to digest, and he just can't. I would stick to soft mushy stuff, maybe try some baby food?

Good luck! I have y'all in my prayers!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Janet thank you for the update!
> 
> I wonder if he is throwing up the stuff he has to chew because it is harder to digest, and he just can't. I would stick to soft mushy stuff, maybe try some baby food?
> 
> ...


Thanks, I had been giving him baby food, sweet potato and chicken before the vet gave me the prescription food which she said would build him up more, it is soft and mushy too but I have to physically put it in his mouth and make him swallow to get it in, the same with the baby food, I was suringing that in. Nothing he is getting is volutary at all, he is litterally starving himself, yet he is drinking well which is one good thing, but I have to watch how much he drinks at a time because he seems to throw up everything if he has too much water too


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Thank you each and every one for your kind thoughts and prayers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is he vomiting up whole, unchewed food by any chance? This is a stretch but could something in his mouth or his teeth be bothering him and he doesn't want to chew harder food?

I'm heading out for a bit but will anxiously await those x-ray results...hugs to you all, especially Scooby...


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Janet,

Just came back today to check on Scooby...glad the blood tests are good...now I will just keep praying the xrays are fine and that he just gets better each day.

Prayers for all.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Janet

Just checking in. Hope Scooby is feeling better today









Cathy


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Hi everyone, thank you all again for your kind thoughts and good wishes for Scooby and myself
















We dropped Scooby off this morning as planned for his xrays, I also managed to get a urine specimin and took that along as well. First up Barb checked that and came out and asked if there had been anything in that specimin jar and I said no it was a clean sealed one that we had in our closet, she then said the urine indicated diatetes, he is expelling glucose in his urine, other than that it is clear, no crystals or blood. Of course both Gary and I cried, then Barb said she was going to double check his blood for diabetes because it didn't idicate at all in his other bloodwork, so she took another sample of his blood, poor little guy but he was so good and not near as grumpy with her today, I think he knows we are trying to get him well.







Also he has lost more weight another two tenths as Barb puts it on record








Barb checked that blood on 3 different machines and came out and said he is definately not diabetic, but she suspects there could be a rare disease possibility called, and I have no clue of the correct spelling but it sounds like coachens or something where they expel glucose in their urine. Perhaps Jaimie can tell us the correct term, but, Barb is not saying that is the problem as yet, she is now doing the xray of his insides to see if there is something obstructing his stomach and intestines. 
Poor little guy went to her like a lamb this time, none of his usual grumpy growling when she picked him up bless his little heart








So now it's a wait and see and we have to get another urine specimin, hopefully Barb will be able to get that while he is there, I know they have ways, but it wasn't at all hard for me to get one I just followed him and waited for him to squat and put the specimin jar under him and he peed right in there for me







Oh I did get wet fingers too







but what the heck, it's Scooby and his pee can run on my fingers, it washes off hey!!!
Barb is going to call us when we can go pick Scooby up











> Is he vomiting up whole, unchewed food by any chance? This is a stretch but could something in his mouth or his teeth be bothering him and he doesn't want to chew harder food?[/B]


Thanks Pam, yep we have checked his mouth, all is good and his teeth are perfect, of course I had to hold his mouth open for Barb as he doesn't like her touching him much, well he didn't then but today he seems resigned to allowing her to do anything, I know he is not well and I think he has realized Barb is trying to help him, bless his little heart


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Oh Janet, I am so sorry. Hopefully, your vet will be able to determine exactly what is causing Scooby's problems and get him on the road to recovery. You and Scooby will continue to be in my prayers...in fact, I just said one for Scooby.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Janet I can't even begin to imagine how scary all this is. I've been thinking that since he is able to keep baby food down, but not hard food, maybe there is an obstruction. You know they little guys can swollow things so quickly & we would never know it! Could something he swollowed cause a positive diabetes result in the urine but not the blood test? I can't wait to see what the x-rays reveal. Hopefully that will be what is needed to finally diagnose what is going on. You, Scooby, hubby & Koko are still in my prayers.</span>


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Scooby get better!!

I'm holding my breath for the X-Ray results. I hope they don't find a problem, but on the other hand--it would be good to find what is causing his vomitting and not wanting to eat. The whole thing doesn't sound good. We'll just pray for a good out come.


----------



## MINNIES MOM (Feb 22, 2006)

I can't imagine how hard it is for you because you don't know how to help poor Scooby. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Scooby and I hope they find out whats wrong soon. Have you tried to give him some Nuti-Cal? That's what I had to give Minnie when she refused to eat for almost a week. She would'nt eat anything until I switched her food but a least she got some nutrients from the Nuti-Cal it's like a gel and I would put a little on a spoon and she would lick it. I don't know if you have that where you are. I hope he feels better soon!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no , we don't want any rare disease or any kind of disease for Scooby. I hope this time they don't find anything in the urine. I pray that he gets better real soon


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

I hope everything turns out ok for Scooby!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Aww sorry to hear Scooby is sick..I hope he feels better soon


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Was it called Cushings?.. It is not all that rare actaully . We have several pets on our diabetes site who have both.
I have loads of info for you but at work now..if someone else doesn't get it to you I will post later.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Couldn't "edit"... so adding while I have a free second.. I do think with Cushings there would be at least a little off on some of the blood work... so that's a good sign.
Another problem where they spill glucose into the urien but not in blood is called Diabetes Insipidus. (Totally different from the other type) This usually shows up I thought in younger pups though.Wish I had more time to get the proper info for you as I have files on both of these.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

More prayers and good thoughts for Scooby.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Barb called and told us Scooby's xrays showed a small shadow in the narrow end of his stomach, but she was unable to determine from that what is really going on so we are taking him to the animal hospital Monday to have him scoped. He will have to stay there for the entire day and have to be put under for the procedure poor little guy








I just tried to get him to have some soft food but unfortunately it just came back up








The rare disease that Barb is considering is called Fanconi Syndrome due to the higher than normal glucose in his urine. She took a fresh sample while doing the xray as Scooby expelled a few drop during the process and she checked it and yes it was still a little high.
I have never heard of Fanconi Syndrome so I have no idea what it is but rest assured I am going to do a check right now and find out, the good news it Barb says he is not so sick that he cannot be treated and made well








We suspect and so does Barb that the shadow in his stomach could possibly be undigested Nylabone Edible treat as he was eating them prior to becoming upset and also added with the Rimadyl possible causing some inflammation in his tummy there could be a small obstruction causing him to be unable to digest any solid food and pass it through so hence it comes back up








Barb also has considered Cushings but says he is not classic symptomatic to that because he is not eating and normally with Cushings they are always hungry and eat well. She also considered pancreatitis and hasn't completely ruled that out but feels that is not really the problem because his liver is normal size and he doesn't have a high fever also symptomatic to that. So I guess the waiting game is still going to go on till we get the scope done and they can see what's inside his stomach and also look at every area that leads to it. One thing Barb is sure of is that whatever we are dealing with is not life threatening as long we can get some food in and keep it down. I am going to give him a little rest then try another tiny amount of food later when he is a little happier







I am just so very stressed at the moment and so is Gary, it's so hard because Scooby just can't tell us what is happening and how he feels, poor little baby


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Big hugs to You and Scooby..


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Iam so sorry for poor Scooby, I have to go meet my hub now, but will get back here later..just wanted to check on Scoob.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Janet, I am so sorry you are going through this.









Here's some information from the pets with diabetes website about Cushings. Scooby's pretty young, isn't he? It's mostly older dogs who are affected.

http://www.petdiabetes.org/cushings.htm

It sounds like your vet is really knowledgable so Scooby is in really good hands. Try to be strong.


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

Prayers and hugs for Scooby


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Janet, Big hugs to you and Gary... I am soooo sorry!!!























Could it possibly be that he has no diseases at all but that there is just undigested Nylabone in there and once it comes out, he will be OK?

Hoping and praying for a good outcome for precious Scooby.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I'm so glad the vet doesn't feel that whatever this is, it's not life threatening. I'm also glad that the procedure they are doing on Monday is with a scope instead of having to actually open him up. I'm sure this will be a long weekend but it sounds like you've got a really good vet so hopefully that brings you some peace. Still praying. Hang in there Mr. Scooby. You too Janet.</span>


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Janet, Gary and Scooby -- we're getting the prayers coming your way.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Janet, Big hugs to you and Gary... I am soooo sorry!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sher thank you, this is what we are hoping it is, I just read up on Fanconi's Syndrome and didn't like what I saw so I am not even going there till we find out Monday night after the scope.



> I'm so glad the vet doesn't feel that whatever this is, it's not life threatening. I'm also glad that the procedure they are doing on Monday is with a scope instead of having to actually open him up. I'm sure this will be a long weekend but it sounds like you've got a really good vet so hopefully that brings you some peace. Still praying. Hang in there Mr. Scooby. You too Janet.[/B]


Thanks Crystal, Barb said sometimes they can remove the object during the scope depending on the position and what it is, if not, they will need to do surgery to remove it







If that is necessary then yes we will have that done immediately, we don't want to wait any longer because Scooby cannot go on losing weight he is now down to 10lb so that's over a whole pound since last Sunday


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Could it possibly be that he has no diseases at all but that there is just undigested Nylabone in there and once it comes out, he will be OK?[/B]



That's what I'm thinking. Gawwwwd, this is such a worry


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Thank you for the update. I am keeping my fingers crossed that it's just undigested nylabone.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd be willing to 'bet the farm" it is the nylabone etc causing this. Even with Fanconi...there is usually other "items' in blood work that are off..and Scooby's overall bloodwork was good..nothing off that falls into the 'serious' category.
I also want to add that even if Fanconi.. caught early(which Scoobys would be) .. a pooch can live a normal lifespan!!!...have info on this one too...but feel there's no sense in jumping the gun... lets' see what's what first.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Janet, I am so sorry you are going through this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Marj, I just read all that site and none of the symptoms Scooby has are not really classic Cushings or Diabetes, but the excess glucose in his urine can be indicative of Fanconi's Syndrome, but as Barb said his blood work really didn't indicate that either, so we are going to do the scope, find out what is going on in his tummy and remove any obstructive matter if necessary and work from there.
Scooby's coat is good, his eyes are clear, he has not temp and seems fine except for lack of appetite and inability to keep food down. The Xray did show that all his internal organs and all his skelatal structure is fantastic. I am just praying it's nothing more than an inflammtion due to the Rimadyl and the possible obstruction as Barb is thinking. We are praying hard this is all we are dealing with right now.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

That's what I was hoping after reading your post, Janet--that they could remove the obstruction during the scope procedure...I hope that is the case. I hope the obstruction is GONE on it's own even by then! That makes total sense about an obstruction causing no solid food to be able to go down...poor Scooby...is he eating the baby food at least? Maybe just teeny amounts at a time?...I'll be so glad for you when this is over with and Scooby is all better!!! Lots of love and prayers going out for you and Scooby, Janet. Hang in there.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I do not know if there is anything on this website that might be able to help Scobby. But I do know that I have found a miricle for Ezekiel there. Everything is all natural. I am also sending you there phone number. 712-644-3535
petmedicinechest.com

Sorry but I am still new at this site and do not know how to link yet.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Dear Janet

Sending you hugs and love. Stay strong.

Cathy


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hang in there Janet, we are all pulling for you & Scooby. Hope EVERYTHING is cleared up on Monday, and then we can put this horrible nightmare behind us.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Janet - all the best to Scooby, you and Gary in hopes that you find the cause and can treat this.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope little Scooby is a lot better by Monday. We're thinking of him .. and YOU.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you each and every one of you folks














without being able to chat with you all and get this off my chest I think by now I would have gone over the edge. I have to be the strong one here because poor Gary is so emotional when it comes to our little Scooby because he is his little buddy and when he is sick Gary just falls apart. I am crying inside and trying hard not to show my real emotions because Scooby is very intelligent and he picks up on my vibes so well. I guess motherhood does prepare us all for coping with these situations better than our men, we ladies do what we have to do to make sure our little ones get all the care they need to get well and that's the role I am playing and Gary is doing the very best he can to keep himself together but it's so hard for him at the moment, he is stressed and has a real headache from all the worry. I am trying not to say too much to him in regard to the possibilities so letting it all out here helps me so very much, thank you everyone for your kindness and thoughtfullness and particularly your prayers and loving thoughts, I love each and every one of you


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Was so scared when I saw Rimadyl. So glad to hear that bloodwork is normal. Ivory had swallowed a piece of a greenie a few years back and when they did the exploratory scope they were able to get it by blowing up a balloon behind the piece and fishing it out that way. She was fine afterwards, like nothing had happened. After that, much before the bad national press, greenie were out for us. Please keep us posted us his helath over the weekend and we anxiously await the results of the scope.

Aimee


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Scooby. He, and you, and your family is in my _thoughts_ and _prayers_.










ginny


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Janet , I hope they find what is wrong with Scooby soon . Sarah


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh Janet, I think the news you got is actually not that bad. I bet it is the Nylabone too. That is definitely fixable. don't worry, Scooby is otherwise very healthy and will do just fine. It might even come out before Monday















another time Sparkey was sick for couple of weeks ( yeah I know he used to get sick a lot ) I just knew something must be stuck somewhere. The thing is that there was a big piece of flossie on the floor and I always watch him with those but the phone rang and I turned around for 2 minutes and then I never found that flossie. next day he was sick. and couple of week went by and just before he got well he was pooping a lot.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry Scooby still isn't doing well







. I hope the scope provides the answer & the cure. I'll keep Scooby & you & hubbie in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Hugs and prayers for you, Gary and Scooby!

I'm sure everything will be fine, hopefully even before Monday, but extra prayers can't hurt.




















































Josie says: Scooby, now I know you don't like your little brother much, and you're probably jealous of the attention he gets, but this is not the way to get attention from your mommy and daddy!!! Get better really fast and then just bite their ankles when you need attention!


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

I will be praying for your Scooby!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am checking in to see how Scooby is.......there were several updates and I really appreciate your taking time to post. I will also hope that Scooby has some undigested nylabone that can be removed. As an illness goes on and on we find ourselves hoping for the lesser of two evils. Scooby is in my thoughts and so are you!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Hugs and prayers for you, Gary and Scooby!
> 
> I'm sure everything will be fine, hopefully even before Monday, but extra prayers can't hurt.
> 
> ...


You know I am thinking once Scooby is feeling better he will be more tolerant of his little brother too. I am sure it will work out well with them both eventually, he is fine as long as Koko isn't in his face, but considering that he isn't feeling well, he has been really good








At the moment he is in his most favorite place in the whole world, all snuggled up with Daddy snoozing, they both are by the way and I think the rest is doing them both good, just a pitty I couldn't snuggle up there too but someone has to entertain the little rascal Koko and keep him happy, so I guess it's gotta be me, but I don't mind really, I am just relieved Scooby has kept a very tiny meal down for more than 1½ hours now, at least some nourishment is in his tummy







Oh I forgot to mention he actually ate about 4 little bits of kibble too, now that's a great milestone for him since Sunday


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

These little angels are sooo sensitive to stresses. Glad the blood work was reassuring. Prayers and good vibes will continue. Keep the faith, girl. We're all with you and precious little Scooby. 

Samsonsmom

Get better wittle buddy. Wen I comes to Aussieville, we'll go to de outback and chase wabbits...bery small wabbits. Bery small, old wabbits. Bery small, old, weak wabbits. Bery small, old, weak, sick wabbits. How do you feel about dead bunnies, Scoob? I'm soooo bwave!

Sammie


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Hoping that Scooby feels better real soon. Maggie and I are sending many positive thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Janet, you know, if there is obstruction it has to go somewhere. If it cannot get down it will come back up. Like others said, lets not jump the gun and wait til Monday to see whats coming out.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Janet, you know, if there is obstruction it has to go somewhere. If it cannot get down it will come back up. Like others said, lets not jump the gun and wait til Monday to see whats coming out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you totally, from what I saw on the xray and how Barb explained it all to us, I am leaning toward the obstruction more than anything, everything inside looks very normal to her except that little shadow in his narrow end of his tummy








We are supposed to be getting a real winter storm over the weekend and hopefully the roads to the cities are clear by the time we need to take Scooby in to the hospital or we may have to wait till Tuesday








Either way we are going to get to the bottom of this that's for sure


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that your Scooby is sick! I just saw the thread! I am so sorry! My prayers are with you!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm sorry I'm just now seeing this







I hope you get answers soon.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm sorry about Scooby. I've been out of town for a couple weeks and missed a lot on SM. I hope he feels better soon.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Janet, we all hope Scooby is fine. Please keep us posted!

Sending good thoughts to you Scooby!!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Janet,
I just came back from church, I lit a whole bunch of candles for Scooby. I'm praying to St. Francis. Please take care and give a big kiss to Scooby from me and Crisse.
xoxoxoxox Kerry


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i'll be thinking and praying for scooby and you guys







get well scooby


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Janet, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Scooby.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Still praying for Scooby's recovery. 

Please give him a kiss for me and the gang

















Get well soon Scooby. You have some dead wabbits to chase with Sammie


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well so far today Scooby is resting quietly and has kept a small amount of baby food and prescription food down since last night and this morning, I have my fingers crossed that at least I am getting some nutrients into him








One thing though is he hasn't pooped since Thursday morning, so maybe the blockage is moving, I don't know, but he isn't drinking copious amounts of water now and not peeing every 2 hours like he was before








We are copping a huge winter storm here today and through tomorrow, this could cause a delay in Scooby's scope as we have to travel 25 miles to Davenport to the animal hospital, but Gary says we will get him there if we can but if we can't risk it for an unsafe trip then it will have to be rescheduled unfortunately.








He seems happy in himself though and is bright and alert so I am hoping he has turned the corner a little and is on the mend.








Thank you everyone for your prayers and well wishes for Scooby, you are a great comfort to me, we are a great family


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Janet, I am thrilled to hear today's report that he seems to be getting better. That is wonderful!!! Take care in the winter storm. I hope it turns out to be less intense than predicted.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

So sorry to hear Scooby is unwell. I have been away so have just noticed the thread. Scooby will be in my prayers tomorrow in church.
Hugs kisses to scooby
linda and Snoop


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Hopefully Scooby is on his way to better health. Sounds like he's doing a little better.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Janet, I am thrilled to hear today's report that he seems to be getting better. That is wonderful!!! Take care in the winter storm. I hope it turns out to be less intense than predicted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sher we have had about 2 hours of ice rain and now it's snowing like you wouldn't believe and very windy too, they are saying this is going to last through Sunday with light snow Monday morning, but the ice on the roads is going to be our biggest problems, they have closed I-80 and other roads into the cities so I don't like our chances for Monday.

I just took this quick one out the window to show you how heavy it's snowing
[attachment=19798:attachment]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I thought we were looking good Saturday, some minor amount of food was staying down, but last night he started vomiting again








Some how we have to make it to the hospital tomorrow with Scooby, I can't let him go on like this, he is vomiting again and not pooping at all, he hasn't pooped since Thursday. I know he hasn't been eating much but even the little he has managed to keep down must be filtering some waste surely. I am worried the blockage is now possibly in his intestines and if it is stuck there it's got to come out







He woke me this morning at 4.30am and poor little guy just threw up all over my chest and in the bed, I guess he had been trying to wake me but couldn't hold it any longer








We had a terrible storm yesterday and last night and the roads are all iced up, but somehow we will get him to the hospital, he just cannot keep going like this, he is losing a lot of weight too quickly. 
Please keep little Scooby in your prayers that we can get him to the hospital tomorrow and get him the medical attention he needs so that he can get well again, it's breaking our hearts to see him like this


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG, Janet, I am so terribly sorry to hear this turn of events. I was really so hopeful... as I am sure you were, also. You and Scooby will be in my thoughts and prayers.























[attachment=19806:attachment]


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

More prayers coming your way





















Please update as soon as you can.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhh Scooby, please get better!!!!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Janet, I'm so sorry to hear this, poor Scoobydoo! Bless his golden heart, I will be keeping you all in my thoughts


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Sending prayers to you and little Scooby.







We'll be waiting to hear what the vet has to say.

Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending prayers to you and Scooby
















Cathy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I hope Scooby gets the help he needs and gets better soon.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that he took a turn for the worse. I'll continue to keep Scooby (and you) in my prayers. Be careful driving in that weather tomorrow.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So sorry to hear of this setback with Scooby. Your family and Scooby will continue to be in my prayers. Please drive safely tomorrow.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry that Scooby is not better







, I hope you can get him to the hospital tomorrow. Poor little guy needs those tests. I'm praying for him & hoping the roads & weather will allow you to get him there.







My Hubbie borrowed a wrecker one time to fetch me from work after a terrible ice & snow blizzard caught me 15 miles from home.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Janet - I'm so sorry Scoobydoo's not feeling better. It's alarming to hear that he hasn't had a poopy since Thursday. I will continue to pray for sweet Scooby. Poor baby. I've got my fingers crossed that the weather lets up and you can get him to the doctor tomorrow. He needs that blockage taken care of! Sending hugs to you and to our sad-bellied Scoobs.







Please keep us updated.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Poor little Scooby. So very worried about his, hope you can make it to the hopital first thing in the AM. Prayers for Scooby.
Aimee


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I am so sorry that Scooby is having all these problems. I feel so sorry for all of you, and pray that the problem can be fixed soon. I hope the weather allows you to make it to the hospital tomorrow.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Janet , I am so worried for Scooby , I hope that he gets the help he needs soon . Sarah


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

still thinking and praying for scooby and you guys, i hope somehow you can travel tommorow


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no







, I wish it was tomorrow already. I pray that the weather gets better. I think that if he can't poop the only way out is the other end and that's why he keeps vomiting. I can't wait to hear that he is back to normal














he will be so relieved when they open that blockage.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh gosh! I was so hoping for better news. I agree that Scooby needs to be at the hospital. I hope you can safely get there so that Scooby can get the attention that he needs. Positive thoughts and prayers are coming your way from all of us!!!!!!!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I've been reading all the post about Scooby, this is so upsetting.

Hope he's feeling better today. My prayers are with him.


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Just saw this thread. I am hoping for some good news tomorrow. I am praying the roads will let you travel to the hospital. Hang in there, you are doing everything you can for Scooby.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I too was hoping for better news today. The storm is a terrible turn of events. I hope it doesn't keep you from the vet. He needs that scope now. If his stomach or intestines rupture emergency surgery would have to be immediate.







Praying for better weather and a hospital for Scooby.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

praying hard from this side of the world


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Hi all, with the smallest bit of entheusiasm I have everything crossed at the moment that Scooby has managed to keep a few teaspoons of food down today, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand big celebration, bless his little heart he managed a poop today, a normal poop, the first since last Thursday morning.















It's snowing here at the moment, not heavy but by tomorrow we may have 6" on the ground again, but I had a call from our vet this afternoon and she told me the roads are not too bad and we should be able to get to the hospital tomorrow morning
















Thanks to the chat and help from Jaimie today, I have the web site of the hospital where Scooby is going and the doctors there look very good indeed, although Barb did tell me she sends all her emergency patients there that she cannot treat with her limited facilities, but the hospital looks great, Scooby will be in very good hands









If you want to have a look here is the site Jaimie found for me....

http://www.kimberlycrestvet.com/541290.html

Thank you Jaimie for all you did for me today


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's very encouraging, Janet. I hope your weather doesn't get out of hand so you can get to the hospital tomorrow.






















's to you all.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OH Janet.. I am sooo relieved to see little Scooby finally pooped!







That alone should make him ..AND YOU! feel much better. I know this might sound "odd" but did you examine the poop?.. was there 'anything-odd" in the poops? could some of the "whatever" finally have passed?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> OH Janet.. I am sooo relieved to see little Scooby finally pooped!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh it's not odd at all







I picked it up and went through it thoroughly and no sadly nothing nasty or foreign to report, but now this might sound yukky, the consistancy was very normal nothing unusual to be found and no runny follow up like before














Bless his little heart


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'll be keeping everything crossed for good weather for you guys tomorrow









Way to go with the poop Scooby! Well done!!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Keeping Scooby in our thoughts


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Good poop is always a good sign







Glad he is feeling better









Cathy


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hugs and Prayers for a good outcome tomorrow


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Come on Scobby littleman, we are all praying for you and your mommy. I will be watching for a update.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Hope the weather will be on your side tomorrow.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Janet, I am so glad to hear of the good news regarding the poop and the roads and the hospital! Hope all will be well tomorrow. You and Scooby are in my thoughts!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

To you and Scooby...


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I am so sorry. I will be praying for you and little Scooby.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Sending you and Scooby lotsa


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Checking for some news, so glad he pooped!








I'll be looking here again to see how the vet visit goes.
Feel better Scooby.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I missed this whole thread--I am sorry to hear that Scooby was so sick!! I hope he is on his way to recovery.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thinking of you Janet & Scooby today - hope all goes well


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Thinking of you and scooby today









Cathy


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you everyone, all your thoughts and prayers are so greatly appreciated, you are all so wonderful














I am hopeful that our prayers are being answered









Scooby had a good night last night and also hasn't been throwing up at all since yesterday morning, a good sign I think, he kept the minimal amount of food down all day yesterday but poor little baby has had to fast since 4pm yesterday in prep for his ordeal today. I am sure they will put him on IV drip when he gets there as he is a little dehydrated although he has managed to drink and keep water in more than before








We are now getting ready to take him in, but we have to call the clinic first as many areas in the Quad Cities are without power so we are going to make sure they can take him when we get there. I would think they would have back up power though as they are a big clinic, but you never know, and we certainly don't want to drive him down there and stress him out futher for nothing.

I will update you all of what they tell us as soon as I know


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I hope everything goes well today & you find the cause of Scoobys illness. Sending prayers for dear Scooby.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Good luck getting him to your clinic.







I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Wow, looks like you had a roller coaster of a ride this weekend. Keeping Scooby in my prayers still. Glad to hear the roads are passable. Here's praying the clinic has power. And in the spirit of positive thinking...safe trip to the clinic! Waiting to hear GREAT news!</span>


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Thank you everyone, all your thoughts and prayers are so greatly appreciated, you are all so wonderful
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck, I hope all goes well







lil Scooby is in my thoughts









Kat


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Janet, I hope all goes well with the tests today and that the doctor's are able to give you good news. My heart just aches for you -- I know what it's like to have a sick one and not know what to do. I continue to keep you all in my prayers.

_Pat & Maggie_


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hoping all goes well today..You and Scooby will be in our thoughts


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well we made it to the hospital quite easily, the roads were clear and very good.









The specialist vet who is taking care of Scooby is very nice and even he liked him, no growling or anything like he does with Barb, I guess there are no unpleasant memories yet for him to not like Dr Thomsen. We will see how he is later hey!!! I will say this though, Dr Thomsen's approach to Scooby was fantastic, he is so gentle and caring and he intruduced himself to Scooby like he was meeting a child for the first time, and Scooby seemed to like him immediately









He will be doing another blood workup, urinalysis, and ultrasound of the renals because he suspects Fanocni's Syndrome as a possibility but is not convinced and wants to check his bicarbonate levels and some other levels in his urine and blood. I think potassium is another level he will be checking.
He also is going to do the scoping as well and rescheduled it for earlier in the day because of our distance to travel, we are picking him up at 5pm all being well and depending on the diagnosis.
I will say this though, Scooby pooped again this morning and we took that with us and it was cleared of parasites etc. so that was good, and also the poor little baby was actually hungry this morning and was wanting something to eat, but he was fasting and I felt terrible that I was feeding Koko and not Scooby, I cried when I saw the look on his poor little face, I had to take him into daddy's computer room so he couldn't see me giving Koko his food. I felt so guilty








I am praying it's not Fanconi's Syndrome and hopeful also because it's very rare in Maltese and mainly found in Basenji's and Schnowzers and also English Sheepdogs and Elk Hounds so I was told, but it's not impossible either, because some cases can be caused by everyday chemicals in the house like Lysol etc. The only Lysol we use is the spray in the bathrooms so I am not convinced Scooby has been exposed to any concentrated amounts of that.
I will update as soon as I know more


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Janet, Thanks for the update. I'm so glad that Scooby is at the hospital with a caring vet. I'm also thankful that your trip was safe. Hopefully they will have some good news for you later today. If it does turn out to be Faconi (sp?) I know of some people on the GME board who have dogs with that. I could try to find out if there are some support boards. Hopefully that won't be the case and the problem will be diagnosable and fixable! Keep us posted....
S


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Hoping and praying for you and Scooby


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Hoping you will get good news, and all is well


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Yeah for clear roads!!!







Double Yeah for a super nice Dr. who actually treats our furbabies like a child!!!














I can only imagine how long of a day this has been for you. Praying that 5:00 comes quickly and you will have fantastic results and Mr. Scooby will be able to not only eat, but eat something he really likes! Don't worry about not feeding him this am w/Koko. I know it felt like a stab in the heart but after today, I'm sure he won't even remember his little brother getting breakfast while he had to fast. Thanks for being so good about the updates. I know you probably have a lot going on right now but it's sure nice to be in on the latest news!</span>


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Janet, I'm glad you and Scooby made it safely to the vet. It really sounds like you have great, very knowledgable vets who can get to the bottom of this.

The fact that Scooby was hungry this morning is a good sign, too, don't you think?

I've been reading about Fanconi Syndrome and it's definately genetic, isnt it? Do you keep in touch with Scooby's breeder? I have no idea what Scooby's background is, but if he came from a reputable breeder it would seem like she would be aware if this disease was in her lines.

For anyone who is interested in learning more, I found this on Fanconi Syndrome:

http://www.upei.ca/~cidd/Diseases/urogenit...%20syndrome.htm


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the update!! Hopeing and praying for some good news


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad you didn't have any problem getting Scooby to the hospital. I didn't realize you would have to leave Scooby there. I almost







cried myself, reading about poor little Scooby not getting to eat breakfast & how bad you felt because he was hungry this morning. I am praying the vet will have answers for you & that Scooby will be well soon.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Janet, I'm glad you and Scooby made it safely to the vet. It really sounds like you have great, very knowledgable vets who can get to the bottom of this.
> 
> The fact that Scooby was hungry this morning is a good sign, too, don't you think?
> 
> ...


Thank you Marj, that was a very good site, even though Scooby has the clasic glucose in his urine and not in his bloodwork Dr Thomsen was not convinced Scooby has the problem but also wasn't prepared to rule it out either so he is going to do a kidney biopsy if the scope doesn't show anything else. I also found this in another site that wasn't mentioned in the one you posted about aquired Fanconi Syndrome...


The acquired form of Fanconi’s syndrome can be caused by heavy metal poisoning (lead, mercury, cadmium and uranium). Drugs such as a gentamicin,5 cephalosporins, outdated tetracycline, cisplatin, and streptozotocin can cause proximal renal tubule resorption abnormalities.4 Chemicals such as Lysol® and maleic acid also have been reported to cause the syndrome.4 Renal cystic disease and neoplasia,3 including multiple myeloma and monoclonal gammopathies, also have been found to cause acquired Fanconi’s syndrome.4


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Our prayers are with you and the sweet one. Glad you have a good vet. Hang in there. We are all with you and dear little Scooby. Will be waiting for an update.

Samsonsmom


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thanks for the update, hopefully the vet will have good news when you go back to pick up scooby


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Glad to see there was an update on Scooby. I will continue praying for him.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

anxious for an evening update on Scooby. Prayers for you and family Janet.
Aimee


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Hope to hear a good report on Scooby when you get back from picking him up at the vet's. Koko, be nice to your big brother as he isn't feeling well...


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE("Scoobydo")


> The acquired form of Fanconi’s syndrome can be caused by heavy metal poisoning (lead, mercury, cadmium and uranium). [Drugs such as a *gentamicin*,5 cephalosporins, outdated tetracycline, cisplatin, and streptozotocin can cause proximal renal tubule resorption abnormalities[/B]


Thanks for posting this. *Gentamicin* is a common active ingredient in RX treatment for canine ear infections. It seems like many of our babies have problems with ear infections, my Jazz certainly does. And I know some of his RX meds have included gentamicin. 

Holding you and Scooby in positive thoughts for a good outcome today.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just checking in for an update. Glad you made it to the vet. I'm hoping for the best....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Continuing prayers for Scooby Dude


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well we picked sweet little Scooby up tonight and he is a very sick little boy








First he had a scope and the Rimadyl more than likely caused ulceration in his stomach, it is healing from the medicine he was having but unfortunately he also has been confirmed to have Fanconi Syndrome and they also did a kidney biopsy to assess the damage so far as it is progressive and Dr Thomsen won't know how severe it is till the biopsy report is back Thursday and he will call us and let us know where we are headed from then.
I have to say this is a terrible blow and he also said that the Rimadyl could have also done some damage to his kidneys as well if they are in a weakened state







he is never ever to have it again.
He said with Fanconi if caught early and with the proper diet and medication he may have a good life and a few years, but because it is progressive and incurable he could suffer kidney failure as early as 6 months







He will have to have bloodwork done every month for the rest of his life to keep check on his progress and to see how his levels are doing.
We are just so distraut at the moment







I cannot understand how a perfectly happy and healthy little boy like Scooby has been, can become so sick so suddenly








Please everyone hug your little ones and say a little prayer for Scooby tonight









Thank you all for your support and prayers and kind words


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im sorry to hear this news janet







hope scooby is feeling better soon


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> We are just so distraut at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Janet, I understand how you feel. I am PMing you.......

S


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

well poo, Janet I am sooo sorry, i know this is not the news you were hoping for, I will hope and pray that this is manageable and scooby is with you for many moons to come, many hugs for you guys



































, stay strong scooby, you can fight this


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

oh wow..Hang in there...I'll be praying for you all tonight.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!! Janet









I pray for minimal damage. Please keep your hopes up sweetie. And know how much we love you and Scooby


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

I am so so sorry to hear this news. I know you were hoping not to hear this.








I hope Scooby starts feeling better soon!!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Im so sorry to hear about Scooby...We will keep you and Scooby in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

janet just wanted to let u know this isnt a death sentance..he can live a long happy life if treated appropriately......this web site has a lot of info looks like there is a support group too


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Well we picked sweet little Scooby up tonight and he is a very sick little boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Janet--I'm so, so sorry to hear this--it is truly unbelievable how one day he was fine and the next...it's crazy. I hope so much that it will only be good news from here on out...I will say a prayer for you and Scooby... we all love you...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> janet just wanted to let u know this isnt a death sentance..he can live a long happy life if treated appropriately......this web site has a lot of info looks like there is a support group too[/B]


Thank you so much Jaimie


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Janet, I am so very sorry to hear about little Scooby. I hope he will react well to his treatment and that you will have a very long time together.







You and Scooby will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

im sorry this had to happen to scooby janet.... hang in there, scooby will fight his way thru this... im thinking of you and scooby!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I hope Scooby does well with his treatment. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I will pray that you have many more wonderful years with Scooby.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Janet, I am so sorry to hear this. I am in shock, as I know you are! I hope that he will live a long happy life.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Janet - I'm so sorry to hear Scoob has been confirmed to have Fanconi Syndrome. I'm going to read up about it, as all I know of it is what you've typed here. I've got my fingers crossed and am praying that there has been very little damage done and that Scoob can be successfully treated and feel better right away. Stay positive - Dr. Jaimie said this diagnosis is not a death sentence. I'll be praying for and thinking about sweet Scooby. Please keep us updated. Hugs to you!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Janet prayers and thoughts are out to you and little Scooby dude, he will do well, just look at him as a well Scooby and he will get there (yes I have been watching "The Secret" on Oprah Show) positive thinking can and does wonders.


















Diane


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Janet , I am so sorry to hear Scooby's diagnosis . I am sure with your wonderful care he will lead a full life . I have known a maltese that has lived a long life with a chronic condition , Lewis is now 15 .Sarah


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Janet.. so sorry this dx was confirmed... BUT I do want you to be aware that many informational sites are "outdated" and newer approaches make all the difference as well as early dx. I found though yes, serious, ..but not necessarily as "dire" as once felt.
Just as with diabetes...and using that as an example... there are still sites 'out there" that say the lifespan for a diabetic pooch is about a year..well I can tell you that freaked me when Missy got her dx. There are even some vets still advising that treatment is not all that "worthwhile". I NOW know this information is not reflecting new diagnostic techniques and newer protocols and we have pooches 5-6 years into treatment and going strong!
I pray the same will go for Scooby and his dx of Fanconi... I know it is scarey but sounds like you have a very knowledgeble vet and that is a positive!! Also, I know getting such news is quite a shock.. but once you get past that.. the 'Ok lets fight this" kicks in. ...and try to take it one day at a time and deal with today...try to not focus on the "what ifs".... it is a waste of time.. just deal with what you have on your plate one step at a time. 
Miss cancer dx was terribly dire...even the experts weren't terribly optimistic she get past the "normal prognosis time of 90-180 days... HA! she showed them! when she passed it was a year and 9 months later and the cancer was NOT what causing any problems then either! So "statistics" are just that... averages.. and there are always those who beat the odds. With such love and care I feel positive little Scooby is going to be one of those 'who shows them!!'


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Janet, I am so sorry to hear about Scooby's diagnosis, but I know he will get the best care possible with you as his mommy. I know how much you love him and will do whatever is necessary to insure he has a long, happy life. I remember last year, when you came to Colorado on vacation, how much care went into planning your trip around him, how you even passed on eating in the best Mexican restaurant in these parts, because it would have meant leaving Scooby. I will be keeping him, Gary and you in my prayers...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Janet, I'm so sorry to read this latest news. But, you're a good researcher, and information is the best weapon. Scooby's got great caregivers in you and Gary, and he's going to thrive in your care, the best he can. I wish him many many years of laying on Daddy's chair and getting annoyed with his little brother.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry







about the diagnosis. What a terrible shock. Scooby is such a young little guy & I hope that his youth will help him, along with the proper meds to get better. I'm praying & hoping & wishing for Scooby to get better.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Janet, I am so sorry the news isn't good. Please believe from one who has been there (and still doing it!!!!) that you and Scooby can live with a chronic disease with the right treatment. Read the information Jaimie gave you the link to and learn how to care for your special boy. 

And never understimate the power of love!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG - this is shocking. Scooby - so very sick and so quickly.









We are praying that Scooby will have a long and healthy life and that he will continue to improve daily.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwww Janet







Scooy is in my thoughts







and really really hope that he will get better


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am so sorry Janet that the news is not good. But stay positive and with treatment he might still live to an old age.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww Janet I am so sorry to hear about Scooby's diagnosis. I know it is such a hard blow when our little ones get sick, but with all of your love, and with hope you can definitely get through this. I will definitely keep you and Scooby in our minds.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Adding our love and prayers for Janet and Scooby.























~Carole, Bella, and Krista~


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Drat! Poor Scooby! This is not fair.







Not only Fanconi, you need to be able to keep food down and gain back some weight. The Fanconi Protocol at the bottom of the link Jaimie gave is the most important thing I've seen so far. It is long and looks complicated, but so important. Scooby could live a long happy life with all that care.







I would print it and carry it to the vet that will be caring for Scooby. Go through it with him and maybe it will help you keep track of the things to do. Some of it is simple like giving Scooby antacid tablets.

I'll be thinking of you and Scooby every day and adding him to my prayer list. Frosty has pain and arthritis and I was so scared they would want him to take Rimadyl. Instead they gave him Deramaxx. I'm praying it doesn't have similar side effects.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

so sorry Janet







but your vet diagnosed it pretty quick and I was reading that if you start treatment early they will have a normal life. one of those dogs lived to be almost 15. so from now on you really have to spoil him and take extra care of him


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Janet, I am so very sorry about Scoobie. My heartaches for you and your family. 

I know Scoobie will be well cared for by you which will give him the best chance of having a long, happy life.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Adding our love, & positive thoughts for you & Scooby. I know with all your love & care, Scooby is going to have a long, full life!!

Jacqui, Harley & Dakota xxx


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry about Scoobys diagnosis, I was really hoping and praying for some better news. Try and stay positive and as Jamie said with the correct treatment they can live long happy lives.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Jacki, You and Scooby are in my thought and prayers.


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

Janet -- I cannot express how sorry I am for what you are going thru with your poor little baby. I continue to pray that the biopsy results are somewhat more positive as it relates to the kidney function. Please keep us posted -- I'm sure whatever course you need to take you will do the best possible for Scooby. We are all pulling and praying for you. I too have suffered the horrors of Rimadyl and there is no one out there that will ever convince me again to let one tablet of that "miracle" drug touch the mouth/lips of one of my animals. For whatever part that drug can or may have caused or contributed to with your little Scooby (and our little Daisy we lost) makes me want to scream. 

Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

More hugs and prayers from " The Boyz ", Bob and Marsha.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Oh Janet I am sooooo sorry! I don't even have the right words to say. I'm sorry. Get some rest. Things are always better when you aren't physically & emotionally drained. Like it has been stated before, this was caught EARLY. You are a fantastic mommy for jumping on Scooby's symptoms as quickly as you did. Focus on the positive. This is NOT a death sentence. You are more than capable to take care of Mr. Scooby's special needs. I think vets often want to prepare us for the worse case scenario. When my vet told me that my cat Murphy had diabetes, I was led to believe it would be very hard to control. He lived several years after that diagnosis with no problems. He went to the bridge at the ripe old age of 16. Sending you hugs & prayers.





















</span>


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Janet:

I'm so sorry for this heartbreaking news. I hope you'll take comfort in the fact that at least now you know what you are dealing with and that there is a way to give Scooby a future life with you. Our little ones know our moods and feelings, so please be strong for him and start living the wonderful life you've always given him. 

Our prayers will always be with you from now on . . . for each moment . . . for a happy life with Scooby!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear that you got bad news for Scooby. I pray, that with the treatment, he will hava a long and pain free life.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Janet, I'm so sorry to hear Scooby's diagnosis.







You will all be in my continued prayers. I pray that Scooby's treatments will help him have a happy and comfortable life from now on.





















Scooby is so lucky to have a mom who's willing to do what is needed for his health!!!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you everyone for being so sweet and supportive, it has helped us through a really rough time







Thanks also for the very caring PMs too and hopefully I can keep up with replying, I am having some difficulty reading through the stinging tears at times, but I will perk up and get myself together, I have to because Scooby is so perceptive and if we are miserable he is too, plus poor little Koko needs us too, but for some reason he is being so very good, I think he knows we have troubled minds, he is such a little sweety









Scooby had a very quiet night poor little guy, I am sure the tests he had yesterday have really knocked him flat







He did finally settle and go off to sleep at 11.30pm, poor little fella has diarrhea now, I guess partly from nerves and partly from his ordeal, I am going to give him some baby chicken and sweet potato shortly and hopefully that may help settle his tummy. He is back on the white chalky stuff for his ulcers in his tummy and I also gave him some anti-vomit med too because he threw up this morning after having a drink. I have a feeling the scoping has filled his stomach with some gas because he is burping a bit so I assume some gas could have got behind his water and pushed it out. He seems a little more comfortable this morning and is resting happily in daddy's computer room, I think he is avoiding me cos I am the provider of all the yukky medicines and other stuff he just doesn't want to eat, but I do manage to get some in even if I have to suringe it in, we need to build him back up slowly but surely








One thing I have to do is when Scooby is feeling a bit better and more like himself I need to give him a nice bath, I am sure that will make him feel better too


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Poor Scooby. I was hoping his diagnosis would be something simple to treat. I'm keeping you and Scooby in my prayers.




Joy


----------



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Scooby's illness and all you've gone thru. I pray he's with you a long, long time!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

to dear dear little Scooby.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Janet,
My thoughts and prayers are with you. I understand completely the feelings you are having, the fine one week, so sick the nest. Stay strong and know that vet. medicine has come a long way in a very short time.
Aimee


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi Janet -- Forgive me please if I am butting my big nose in where I shouldn't here but I just want to mention one thing you might want to think about. I know the first thing everyone grabs for a sick doggie is "chicken" but because I deal with a dog with microvascular dysplasia (liver issue -- not kidney) I was told "no chicken - ever!" because of the high protein content and the digesting issue. I think this high protein may not be the route for Scooby. I am no doctor so I say this only based on personal experience and what I have been directed to do in that any dog with compromised digestion should avoid the high protein chicken issue. My vet told me that a home cooked meal of very lean ground beef browned (no seasoning) mixed with cooked rice and water (makes somewhat a version of a canned food they sell from Science Diet) is much easier to digest. I have used that several times when dealing with simple gastrointestinal upset to autoimmune diseases.

Again, this is just a suggestion and please forgive me if I am overstepping my "opinion" basis here. I'm certainly not trying to imply this is the only answer just one direction I was told to go.

All the best,
Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I am so sorry that Scooby is having such a difficult time.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry, I'm glad you have a diagnosis now though, because since you will be on top of it maybe things will improve because Scooby has you to take such great care of him. You all are in my prayers


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Hi Janet -- Forgive me please if I am butting my big nose in where I shouldn't[/B]


Sharyl I am open to any good suggestion and you are not butting in at all, thank you for your kind suggestion, I will certainly keep it in mind









I just want to say, Scooby seems to be feeling a little better this evening, he looks more bright eyed and actually attempted to eat on his own. I think he could have a sore throat from the scope though and that is keeping him from eating much at the moment, but the vomiting and diahrrea have stopped as of lunch time and he is walking much easier, he actually ran when he saw me heading his way with some meds







I htink that indicates a little turn of events don't you?
















I also put in a call to Phizer today and got connected to a vet tech there and he was so very nice and very receptive, he took all the details and history of Scooby's events and is going to contact Barb in a few weeks and ask for a follow up report on Scooby and get all the details from her, we could be elegible for a full refund of all expenses incurred from the use of Rimadyl as he thinks Scooby has classic indication of Rimadyl toxicity ie stomach ulceration, frequent urination and excessive thirst, weight loss and weakness from dehydration. He said a normally healthy dog can present with all these symptoms rapidly if toxicity is evident.

I want to thank each and every one of you folks for all your very thoughtful, kind and sweet posts and PMs and offers of talks via phone, you are such a wonderful caring family, I could never have gotten through all this without your fantastic support


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

Good to hear Scooby's demeanor is better today! Hope this is a positive sign. I am amazed at the response your rec'd from Phizer on the Rimadyl (I just cannot put into words my absolute fear, suspicion, guilt and every emotion in between I feel about that drug and the sorrow I feel that giving it may have played a part in causing our beloved Daisy's death). Have you heard any additional news on the kidney biopsy -- am I correct you were waiting on that? 

I wish you all the best -
Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Good to hear Scooby's demeanor is better today! Hope this is a positive sign. I am amazed at the response your rec'd from Phizer on the Rimadyl (I just cannot put into words my absolute fear, suspicion, guilt and every emotion in between I feel about that drug and the sorrow I feel that giving it may have played a part in causing our beloved Daisy's death). Have you heard any additional news on the kidney biopsy -- am I correct you were waiting on that?
> 
> I wish you all the best -
> Sharyl & Hailey[/B]


No, no news on the biopsy till Thursday, and I am still holding my breath on that, I think I am going to be afraid to pick up the phone all day, but then we need to know what we are dealing with so we can get the appropriate treatment started, although Barb seem to think there is no real rush as Scooby's blood counts are good, had his potassium, sodium etc been low she would have been in more of a hurry


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh Janet,
We are so sorry to hear this. We are sending positive thoughts and hugs your way


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Janet - I'm so happy to hear Scooby seems like he's feeling a little better tonite. I'll be thinking about him and hoping for good news when the tests come back Thursday. Stay positive.


----------



## Lucky (Jun 2, 2005)

I am glad to hear Scoobby is getting better. It is so heart wrenching when they are sick. I was a nervous wreck and know how difficult it can be. Lucky is getting better very slowly. We are working on watching for the collapsed trachea now. Ill kep thinking about Scooby. Pam and Lucky


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I'm so glad that Scooby seems to be feeling better this evening. What a relief for you! Give him a hug from me will ya? While you're at it, give yourself, hubby & Koko a hug from me too! You are absolutely brilliant for even thinking to call Phizer. I would have never thought to do that. And their response on the Rimadyl is amazing to say the least! Not that it makes it ok, but at least they are wanting to work with you and seem to be open to hearing about possible problems with that drug. It just seems like things like that don't happen very often, so it's good to hear the positive side of things too.</span>


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So glad to hear that Scooby is feeling a little better this evening. Believe me, I know what you are going through and my heart just aches for you. I will continue to keep you in my prayers.

_Pat_


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

good news that he feels a little better. isn't it the best feeling in the world when they show signs of improvement and they want to run and play again? I pray that he keeps getting better everyday


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm surprised too that Phizer is cooperative.







It's great they will also share their knowledge from past problems and help with the finances. I think they have been sued over Rimadyl problems, that's probably why they are being nice.

It sounds like Scooby is getting better! That's great! I hope you can get some better rest and relax a little.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Janet. I feel sick in my heart. I hope Scooby is doing better tonight. I'll keep you in my prayers and littleman Scobby


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad dear little Scooby is perking up some. I hope there are much better days ahead. I won't be letting Boo take anymore Rimadyl, even though he did well on it. It's too risky. Hugs & best wishes & lots of prayers for Scooby.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I just wanted to post part of the reply I received from a Dr Steve Gonto in regard to how Scooby possibly contracted Fanconi as a warning to you all to check your precious babies' environment. This is not as rare as I have been told, and it can effect many mamals including humans...

There is a lot at play here. Fanconi in certain breeds (ie. Basenjis and Norwegians, for example) can be expected to be GENETIC most of the time. In other breeds, and without strong family history, we ASSUME Fanconi is INDUCED. In short, it is POISENING of some sort, and that is EXACTLY what you are describing. We treat the Fanconi the same, but in INDUCED Fanconi, you MUST find the source and remove it, to prevent further renal damage. Old tetracycline, organophosphate lawn insecticides..like those used by lawn pros and on golf courses, can cause Fanconi. Certain toxic plants or licking/eating ZINC (think old, silver metal VeriKennel screws or chicken wire), can also cause Fanconi. Time for you to be an environmental detective in your dogs world.   

I hope this information can prevent any other of our little ones from contracting this problem.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I am so happy our little Scoobs is feeling a little better. God bless him









Praying for good news on Thursday
















Kisses to our brave little boy


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Janet,

I'm so glad to hear that the Scoobster is feeling some better. I definitely agree that running from medication is a good sign. Hopefully, he'll be back in action in no time!

Hugs and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Oh, Janet














! I was so disheartened to read about poor Scooby being sick, about all the recent sicknesses that seem to running so heavy through our little babies lately. But, I also think that we do need to look on the bright side. At least there is a diagnosis, and that alone gives you and the many here a place to start to begin looking for alternative, new treatments. Without the diagnosis, everyone would still be wondering what in the world it could be. I am hoping that his latest round of tests will bring some good news and as much comfort as possible at a time like this. I won't bombard you with any additional pm's, but I wanted to let you know that even though I haven't posted until now, I have been following your news. I am thinking alot about you, Scooby, and your entire family. These fluffs worm their way into our hearts, and when they hurt, we hurt.
Another positive...even though there are some vast distances between you and some of us, you still are not alone!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> QUOTE





> Hi Janet -- Forgive me please if I am butting my big nose in where I shouldn't[/B]


Sharyl I am open to any good suggestion and you are not butting in at all, thank you for your kind suggestion, I will certainly keep it in mind









I just want to say, Scooby seems to be feeling a little better this evening, he looks more bright eyed and actually attempted to eat on his own. I think he could have a sore throat from the scope though and that is keeping him from eating much at the moment, but the vomiting and diahrrea have stopped as of lunch time and he is walking much easier, he actually ran when he saw me heading his way with some meds







I htink that indicates a little turn of events don't you?
















I also put in a call to Phizer today and got connected to a vet tech there and he was so very nice and very receptive, he took all the details and history of Scooby's events and is going to contact Barb in a few weeks and ask for a follow up report on Scooby and get all the details from her, we could be elegible for a full refund of all expenses incurred from the use of Rimadyl as he thinks Scooby has classic indication of Rimadyl toxicity ie stomach ulceration, frequent urination and excessive thirst, weight loss and weakness from dehydration. He said a normally healthy dog can present with all these symptoms rapidly if toxicity is evident.

I want to thank each and every one of you folks for all your very thoughtful, kind and sweet posts and PMs and offers of talks via phone, you are such a wonderful caring family, I could never have gotten through all this without your fantastic support





























[/B][/QUOTE]

glad to hear that he is feeling a lil better





















to you and to Scooby
















Kat


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Gosh I just don't know how poor little Scooby can go on like this...last night when we went to bed Scooby brought up all his food for the day again







It seems that he has a lot of gas in his tummy and when it gets under his food he belches and up comes his food, I don't know if this is from the scoping and will pass, I am about to call Barg and talk to her about it. He seemed so happy and he even ate some duck and potato kibble on his own, but I don't think I will allow that again till I know he is feeling a lot better because it may have just been a little too hard on his tummy, but he wanted it and he only ate 10 kibbles, we were just so thrilled to see him voluntarily eating something and of course didn't think it would hurt because he had kept all the i/d prescription food down for the day. He is now resting and has so far kept about a teaspoon of i/d down, I have my fingers crossed that will stay down and I can keep giving him that every couple of hours along with some baby food just to get his strength back poor little baby









I must also apologize if I don't get to all posts in the forum, I just haven't had the strength the last couple of days, I am so tired and emotionally worn out, we both are at the moment


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm glad Scooby's feeling a bit better anyway. Me 'n Tanner will be thinking about y'all.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> I just wanted to post part of the reply I received from a Dr Steve Gonto in regard to how Scooby possibly contracted Fanconi as a warning to you all to check your precious babies' environment. This is not as rare as I have been told, and it can effect many mamals including humans...
> 
> There is a lot at play here. Fanconi in certain breeds (ie. Basenjis and Norwegians, for example) can be expected to be GENETIC most of the time. In other breeds, and without strong family history, we ASSUME Fanconi is INDUCED. In short, it is POISENING of some sort, and that is EXACTLY what you are describing. We treat the Fanconi the same, but in INDUCED Fanconi, you MUST find the source and remove it, to prevent further renal damage. Old tetracycline, organophosphate lawn insecticides..like those used by lawn pros and on golf courses, can cause Fanconi. Certain toxic plants or licking/eating ZINC (think old, silver metal VeriKennel screws or chicken wire), can also cause Fanconi. Time for you to be an environmental detective in your dogs world.
> 
> I hope this information can prevent any other of our little ones from contracting this problem.[/B]


 

Thanks for the info. It's very scary though, especially since Boo is a licker & always has been. I hope Scooby can keep some food in his tummy today. I'm praying that he will get better soon.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hope Scooby feels better soon..prayers and thoughts are with you Janet and your hubby and Scooby


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I just wanted to post part of the reply I received from a Dr Steve Gonto in regard to how Scooby possibly contracted Fanconi as a warning to you all to check your precious babies' environment. This is not as rare as I have been told, and it can effect many mamals including humans...
> 
> There is a lot at play here. Fanconi in certain breeds (ie. Basenjis and Norwegians, for example) can be expected to be GENETIC most of the time. In other breeds, and without strong family history, we ASSUME Fanconi is INDUCED. In short, it is POISENING of some sort, and that is EXACTLY what you are describing. We treat the Fanconi the same, but in INDUCED Fanconi, you MUST find the source and remove it, to prevent further renal damage. Old tetracycline, organophosphate lawn insecticides..like those used by lawn pros and on golf courses, can cause Fanconi. Certain toxic plants or licking/eating ZINC (think old, silver metal VeriKennel screws or chicken wire), can also cause Fanconi. Time for you to be an environmental detective in your dogs world.
> 
> I hope this information can prevent any other of our little ones from contracting this problem.[/B]


Janet, thank you so much for sharing this important information. I had not known that it could be environmental. When I take K & C for walks I always keep them off the grass, but now I will absolutely be sure to, since the grounds in the common areas of my neighborhood are definitely treated. 

Gosh, I sure hope Scooby starts feeling better.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh i am so sorry!! *hugs you* Poor Scooby









If you think about it, can you put the page number of your updates on the title? I know everyone is so supportive and sometimes I miss your updates with the volume of responses and I don't want to miss a single one. I will keep Scooby in my thoughs.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> oh i am so sorry!! *hugs you* Poor Scooby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I will try to remember next time, just not thinking too clearly at the moment









Scooby has lost almost a whole pound in weight since Monday's tests, this is very sickening for us and surely for him too







He has just brought up all his food again, I am sure he has some gas in his tummy from the scope because he is belching a lot and I think that is why his food is not staying down all the time, he must get a gas bubble under it and it just pushes his food out








We are trying so hard to be strong for him and it's getting harder each day to keep our composure when we are litterally seeing Scooby fade away before our eyes







The only thing that is staying in is baby food so I am going to wait for the vitamins then try to feed him a little hoping that will stay down


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Janet, maybe he needs to go on IV fluids for couple of days and take a break from eating. maybe his tummy need a good rest. I can't believe that this is happening to you. Scooby was always so healthy


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Janet, I am so sorry you and Scooby are going through this. I wish there was something I could do.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Janet, maybe he needs to go on IV fluids for couple of days and take a break from eating. maybe his tummy need a good rest. I can't believe that this is happening to you. Scooby was always so healthy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I asked Barb that today and she said if he is drinking ok he is better off at home, he will be so stressed at being there that it would more than likely make him feel worse, I just feel so helpless right now












> Janet, I am so sorry you and Scooby are going through this. I wish there was something I could do.[/B]


I think all we can do right now is pray that these new suppliments Barb is giving us will kick start Scooby back to better strength, she said they are very high in nutrients and only used on very sick dogs that won't eat, and there as been a good success rate as well, she feels this would be far better than putting him on a drip and stressing him by being away from us and also because he has had so much done to him over the last 14 days poor little guy would just rather be home resting. She seems to think this new vitamin suppliment will at least help build up his appetite too, but we just have to stick with tiny amounts often and all soft easily digested food, it's getting it into him that's the hard part


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> Janet, I am so sorry you and Scooby are going through this. I wish there was something I could do.


I think all we can do right now is pray that these new suppliments Barb is giving us will kick start Scooby back to better strength, she said they are very high in nutrients and only used on very sick dogs that won't eat, and there as been a good success rate as well, she feels this would be far better than putting him on a drip and stressing him by being away from us and also because he has had so much done to him over the last 14 days poor little guy would just rather be home resting. She seems to think this new vitamin suppliment will at least help build up his appetite too, but we just have to stick with tiny amounts often and all soft easily digested food, it's getting it into him that's the hard part








[/QUOTE]

Well, the prayers have not stopped and will not stop.







Did Barb say how long it would take for the supplements to start working and for you to see an improvement?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I know how difficult all this is right now. Know that we are all praying for you and Scooby.


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

Scooby!!! You just keep on fighting little one...YOU CAN BEAT THIS! Poor baby....

Just know we are praying for you









Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Scooby!!! You just keep on fighting little one...YOU CAN BEAT THIS! Poor baby....[/B]


exactly, you can do it scooby


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

We all know what the power of prayer can do! So SM family, LET'S




























PRAY FOR SCOOBY!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending you prayers Janet and Scooby









Cathy


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Keeping you & Scooby in our thoughts







Get well soon little guy


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

still praying for Scooby







I hope he has a good night tonight


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking in on Scooby..praying that the next report is that he is keeping his food down and starting to feel a little better.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=343153
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, keep fighting Scooby!!!

We all love you and Scooby tremendously, Janet, and are pulling for you guys with all our strength and love.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well so far so good Scooby wasn't sick last night and had a comfortable night









I had a call at 7pm last night from Dr Thomsen with his test results.
He is positive Scooby has Fanconi.
He's also sure Scooby's stomach ulcers were caused by Rimadyl and we are doubling the dose of Sucalfrate to line his tummy and help them to heal.
He is taking a stronger anti vomit pill to see if we can keep some food down.
He also told me Scooby has inflammation in his intestines so he is ordering a one off cortisone shot for that which we will be going to Barb for today. Also he will be put on an anti biotic for it too.
He told me he didn't do a kidney biopsy, rather he did ultra sound and his kidneys are of good size, basically normal so that is really good with the Fanconi.
We are giving Scooby a vitamin suppliment called Supercharger which will build him up and hopefully get his appetite going.

I was so down and depressed last night when Dr Thomsen called and he reassured me that we will get Scooby back to health, but we need to treat the stomach and intestine before we begin the potassium citrite treatment for his Fanconi because that could upset his tummy at the moment and we don't want that.

I am so tired but just seeing little Scooby keep some food down over night and to see him yelling at his daddy this morning to get him up so he can sit in his recliner was a sign of the Scooby we so love and adore, my heart melted when he did that, and for once Gary didn't grumble at being woken, all he said was "Good morning little boyyyyyyy, are you awake? come on up here and give me a cuddle"









I am praying that he is turning the corner as far as his tummy and inability to keep nourishment in, but we have been there before only to regress again, but as much as he wanted to eat some kibble last night we cannot let him yet, it's a little too harsh on his tummy and may cause him to vomit again, but it's so hard when he sees Koko over there munching away on his









Well I am hoping that after the treatment today and the anti biotic we may see some improvement over the next few days and hopefully we can get some of Scooby's weight back on, he has lost so much so quickly and I was really scared he could have cancer or something but as Jaimie reassured me last night, if he isn't eating at all or keeping food in weight loss is to be expected,

Thank you everyone for all your PMs and offers for phone calls, you have no idea how much that helped me knowing I have so many supportive friends here to help me through this terrible time























Love to you all.

Janet and hopefully improving little Scooby


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Yeah Scooby


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Excellent news Janet--some concrete answers and a course of action. I have good feelings that things will improve from here. Keep going, Scooby!! Take care of yourself, Janet, during this stressful time. Lots of love to you and Scooby


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Scooby will be back to his silly self soon......we just know it. Hang in there Scooby we are praying for you.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm so glad they found out what was wrong...now they can work on fixing it. I hate the waiting and not knowing! I'll still keep you and Scooby in my prayers.

Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hopefully this nightmare will be ending shortly and Scooby will be feeling better.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Janet, I am so glad that Scooby is doing better! Yea!!







And I'm glad that his kidneys are OK. I was wondering.... if he had not had the stomach problem from the Rimadyl, would the Fanconi have been diagnosed this soon? 

I assume that the food for his ulcer is a canned food ? .... Prescription Diet? If so, you may want to call the mfg. for their recipe of baking it and then it is crunchy. My first Malt had a very sensitive stomach and for a while was on canned food. The folks at Hill's told me about slicing it up and then cutting in to pieces and baking it. She was on WD and I'm not sure if the other formulas will be the same.

I hope this trend toward good health continues!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Janet, thanks so much for that encouraging update!

I know it's hard to believe it now, but you and your vet will figure out how to get Scooby's disease under control and he will live a long, happy life!

I'm sure of it!


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

So glad Scooby had a little better night again and kept things down. The doctor is right -- treat the immediate issue related to the damage the Rimadyl caused with his stomach and get that healed. Then deal with the other long term issue. It is a positive sign his kidneys appeared normal and hopefully the Rimadyl issue is contained to a healing stomach. I think his weight will rebound very quickly too ... he was/is of a good size (my poor little Hailey is barely 5 lbs so she has nothing to spare in illness) so while he was no way needing to be on a diet plan







with proper nutrients he'll respond quickly. I'm sure with the other syndrome keeping weight off will be important to his long term health. 

I just don't care what any one says about the benefits of Rimadyl or how many big drug $$$ push it, advertise it, etc. -- my own personal experience and doubt with it and now this incident with Scooby is enough for me! Never, ever not allowing it in my home or as an option. Whether the risk is one in a million or one in a hundred having dealt with our situation in December and now this with Scooby the risk is far greater than I think they disclose. I'm am geniunely glad Phizer worked with you Janet when you called them but in my own mind I find it amazing how quickly they did respond and admit or suspect a connection. It's not the first time they've been down this road - not by a long shot.

And, last but not least:

SCOOBY -- this is for you as a reminder that so many of us are pulling, praying and watching out for you -- YOU DON'T QUIT FIGHTING!!! YOU BE STRONG LITTLE ONE!!









All the best,
Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh good! I'm glad you & Scooby's doctors are on track - and Scooby himself is keeping down a little food! YAY!

Keeping everything crossed the meds bring about a massive improvement and Scooby goes from strength to strength!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Good Boy Scooby for waking daddy up! Aww that brought tears to my eyes when I read that..Im so glad Scooby is feeling a lil better..thoughts and prayers will continue!


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm so glad that Scooby will be ok.....I feel so bad for ya'll having to go through this. It must be so hard to watch them and want to make them just feel better...My little Molly & I will continue to pray for Scooby and you!!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Glad to hear things are looking up. I guess the blessing in this is you caught it early and can treat Scooby and you know what to look for. My Ellie has MVD and the vet caught it early so i know what to look for and what to feed her. 

Sending prayers and love
Cathy


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I assume that the food for his ulcer is a canned food ? .... Prescription Diet? If so, you may want to call the mfg. for their recipe of baking it and then it is crunchy. My first Malt had a very sensitive stomach and for a while was on canned food. The folks at Hill's told me about slicing it up and then cutting in to pieces and baking it. She was on WD and I'm not sure if the other formulas will be the same.
> 
> I hope this trend toward good health continues!
> 
> ...


Yes he is on the Hills special diet at the moment for high nutrition, once he is on the mend and eating I will be putting him on Hills K/D and Dr Thomsen also told me to cut it up and bake it and offer as a treat if he won't eat it on his own. At the moment though I need to keep his food soft for his tummy as I have found anything dry or hard like kibble seems to upset him and make him sick so maybe the ulcers are causing that, just got to keep pushing in the nutrients in soft form for now









A very good sign this morning, he asked to go out potty so I took him out and he went, did a little poop and actually trotted right back inside like his little ole self, I have had to carry him back in for the last few weeks.

Ok as I write this Scooby just threw up again, the little sneak had spat out his anti vomit pill without me knowing, but he has it now rest assured


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Janet I'm so glad Scooby is doing better and sounds like the vet is really hopeful. What good news. And you know he's feeling better if he has the moxy to try and be sneaky about taking his meds! Good thing he's got even a sneakier mom!







</span>


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Janet.. even though he just threw up... it does sound like every day shows a few steps forward in the right direction... even with a little step back here and there. His demeanor tells a lot! and sounds like he does feel much better..and bottom line..that's what's its all about.
Will continue prayers... and expectations of continued good reports!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Janet, so glad to hear that Scooby is on the uphill side of this! Him waking his daddy up this morning brought tears to my eyes, as did your entire post. It will be one step at a time, but before you know it Scooby will be Scooby again. Hang in there kiddo!


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Snowball & I are so glad for the better news! Get better Scooby!

Bev & Snowball


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Scooby is not well.....I hope that he is on the mend and feeling better in no time flat.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm so glad that you didn't have to wait all day to get the results that you knew would be coming......

And the results are good. At least there is no kidney damage. Like the vet said - just take it one step at a time. You now know for sure that the immediate problem isn't the Fanconi, but the stomach trouble instead. Just worry about that for today. Hopefully the new drug protocol will get things under control quickly and allow the stomach to heal. 

We all really appreciate your taking the time to update us. I know how comforting and helpful the people on this board can be. I'm glad that you and your family are getting the support that you need - here and with your vets.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

So glad to hear things are looking up for Scoob! Always great to get some reassurance from the vet. We'll continue to pray for his health!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Janet,

This sounds positive -- and that's a very good thing.









I'm keeping our prayers and positive thoughts coming your way.









Scooby, hope you're feeling much, much, much, much, much better very soon.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

good to hear that, Janet







You guys are still in my thoughts though


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Big Hugs to Scooby


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Any sign is he acting like his ole' self is good!







That made me smile. Now if he'll just be able to eat...


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> I am so tired but just seeing little Scooby keep some food down over night and to see him yelling at his daddy this morning to get him up so he can sit in his recliner was a sign of the Scooby we so love and adore, my heart melted when he did that, and for once Gary didn't grumble at being woken, all he said was "Good morning little boyyyyyyy, are you awake? come on up here and give me a cuddle"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Awwww, that made me cry. a happy cry though







I just can't wait until he is back to normal. he is such a character, you just gotta love that little boy


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you everyone for all your encouraging thoughts, it is helping me immensely
















This morning's events so far are a little more encouraging, Scooby seems to still have that attitude he has always had, ole grumble bum









I took him in to see Barb this morning and she is looking worn out herself, she said she couldn't sleep last night thinking of some way to attack Scooby's tummy and get on top of it to keep nourishment going into his system. I have to say his visit wasn't really to his liking, he got a B12 shot, a cortizone shot, and the worst one was that Barb decided to give him a shot to get some fluid and electolites into him even though she didn't think he looked dehydrated she said it can be deceiving, so she took him out and gave him his shots in another room, she said I had been through enough watching him suffer and the fluid shot is not nice. I heard him from the waiting room poor little bugger he cried then growled and snarled but when she brought him out he was fine. She came out and checked his needle spot to make sure he wasn't bleeding and the little stinker attacked her, thank goodness he didn't connect because it was nasty attempt at getting even I think, but Scooby and Barb have always had a love hate relationship, he shows her his temper and she shows her love for him and never complains about his attitude, but that is the very first time he has actually attempted to bite her.








After all that we had a couple of errands to run and we also had Koko along for the ride so the boys did get to see some outside scenery for a while and Gary said Scooby seems really perked up and was his usual yappy self while I was in the store etc. yelling at everyone and complaining about not getting out for a walk







That to me is very encouraging.








One thing Barb did say was in spite of Scooby's weight loss he still had reasonable cover on his body, so he is not drastically under weight, just a little, but she said it was good that he had the extra weight on him to begin with as that could have protected him in a good way, he really has only lost excess body fat at this stage


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that Scooby has been sick, but I'm so happy that he is starting to get back to his old self again.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

I don't blame you Scoob, I would have attacked her too! Hope the little one feels better soon. Keep the faith. Thanks for keeping us posted. Prayers are with you.

Samsonsmom


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Well, that is encouraging...at least Scooby feels well enough to want to snip at your vet. Just you wait and see, I bet in a few more days he will even feel like letting Koko pester him again.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Glad to hear Scooby is starting to act like he's feeling better!!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Your updates sound very reassuring. I wouldn't take too much heart to the little snip at the vet. He's rather cranky and the only way he can communicate he's displeasure.







Poor chap is having a rough go of it.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">You go Scooby! I don't blame you one bit little man. After all, turn about is fair play!</span>


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

thank you for the updates, janet. i haven't had internet for the past few days, and when i came to read this thread it was like a roller coaster ride.... i'm glad he's finally doing better, i just know he can defeat this disease!! he's a fighter and poor barb got to see it first hand! 

i wish scooby a FAST and full recovery from his dreadful ordeal. 
and big hugs to you, janet, i know you must be all tied up in knots.









you know here, at sm, we are all pulling for you, scooby!!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Glad to hear that he is making baby steps towards improving. Prayers and thoughts still with you.
Aimee


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

sounds like pretty good updates but mostly i'm glad to "hear" a little change in your tone Janet, sounds like you are feeling a bit better about all this and a "bit" is ALOT when your going through something so draining









keep up the good fight scooby, if you have to bite a few peeps along the way, go for it


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> sounds like pretty good updates but mostly i'm glad to "hear" a little change in your tone Janet, sounds like you are feeling a bit better about all this and a "bit" is ALOT when your going through something so draining
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Joe, yes after today and seeing that cocky little attitude beginning to reappear in Scooby it makes the struggle worth it, you are right though when we are going through the not knowing and uncertainty it does tend to bring us down, but the little bloke is resting well and seems so much more like the Scooby Doo with attitude we are so used to living with














ohhhhhhhhh how I missed that grumpy little growl when I would try to move him from daddy's chair and cheeky grin he so often shows me when he sees his peanut butter coming


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Janet,

We're so glad to hear that Scooby is doing better. Hopefully, he'll continue to improve quickly.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks for the updates Janet. Hopefully the worst is over now and he will get better and better as the days go by.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Poor Scooby! I'm glad to hear that he seems to be on the mend. Sending prayers that he's completely well soon.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks janet, for keeping us updated. Glad to hear he's perking up and has started to act "Scoobish" again. I'm still praying for our dear boy.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Janet , I am so pleased he is picking up .Scooby is half Australian though , and Aussie men are TOUGH . Sarah


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Thank you everyone for all your encouraging thoughts, it is helping me immensely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go Scooby!!!!!























I would have attacked the vet myself, lol. Poor Scoobs. It's sounding like things will only get better, Janet. Keep us updated--I check up on you several times per day!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well everyone I must thank you all for your prayers because I am sure they are being answered
















Last night Scooby was almost himself, he actually played with daddy and a toy and was doing his tug of war and growling cos he didn't want daddy to have his toy. He was much brighter and alert and also begging for food, I was told not to feed him anything yesterday though and let the Supercharger perk him up and rest his stomach. I felt awful again because he was watching Koko eat his kibble and glaring at me from daddy's chair, he was hungry for the first time in weeks. I have to say it was the hardest thing to not feed him, I was so distraught and felt like the super meanie mummy







But today I think he can eat a little so that will make both Scooby and myself feel good.

I told him he has to go wake his daddy this morning cos he has to take his medicine, he has a chest infection and is on anti biotics, so off he went and started yelling at him to wake up, welcome back little Scooby, oh how we love you so
















Right now he is sitting on Daddy's chair glaring at me and I know he wants some food, I know that look







I am going to call Barb shortly and ask if he can have a little to eat


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

Good news!!! YAAAAA SCOOBY -- I love his spunk! 

Our prayers are continuing -- always....

Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

What great news to wake up to.























Hope you have a wonderful day Scooby.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Way to go little man!! Keep it up, Scooby, and Janet and Gary - keep up the great jobs of taking care of him. This is great news.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

WOO-HOO!!! What a way to start my Friday! Keep it up Scooby!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

go Scooby!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Well everyone I must thank you all for your prayers because I am sure they are being answered
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















YEAY


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am SO pleased to hear this news. Like Joe said, I sensed a change in you from your post yesterday. Maybe your positive energy has rubbed off on Scooby (in addition to the prayers). I hope this new, positive trend continues....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Janet.. can't tell you how happy I was to read todays ( Friday's) update on little Scooby! God bless him he is a fighter and a FANTASTIC mom and dad to help him thru this ordeal! 
Sounds like the tummy issue is well on its way to healing and his feeling better attests to that.
Now I'm going to pray like crazy that all the "off" readings were just a fluke!! Who knows maybe it all was just a temporary things... I doubt the experts even know for sure if this could happen... so I'm gonna "run" with that hope!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

So Happy to hear Scooby is feeling better! Good Boy Scooby


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so happy


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Yea for Scooby. I'm so glad he's perking up & feeling better.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Yay!







Yay!







Yay!







Yay!









I'm so glad to hear that Scooby is back in action!!!

Josie says: Scooby, don't scare your mommy and daddy (and the rest of us) like that ever again!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Good for Scooby


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Janet, I'm so glad Scooby is feeling better! I bet those fluids really helped him. I started doing fluids on Lady at home last week and I noticed a huge improvement in her, too. We forget how easily these little dogs lose electrolites and get dehydrated.

Fortunately, Lady is a really good patient and doesn't mind all these needles!









Praying for continued improvement!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

So glad Scooby is perking up. So glad that you are feeling more positive as well. I know that has to help.
Aimee


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you everyone, he is looking so much better today and I spoke to Barb and he has to stay on the soft food for now, if he must have kibble it has to be soaked and I know he won't eat that so it's a/d prescription and baby food for now, much to his disgust, he was watching us eat our lunch today and I know he was hoping for a morsel to fall on the floor, but it just can't happen, nothing other than what he has been prescribed uggggggggg how I hate watching that little face pleading for a taste











> Now I'm going to pray like crazy that all the "off" readings were just a fluke!! Who knows maybe it all was just a temporary things... I doubt the experts even know for sure if this could happen... so I'm gonna "run" with that hope![/B]


Ya know Terry, that thought has crossed my mind too, I keep hoping that once all the tummy troubles settle down and he is back on the road to recovery all those blood workups will also improve, I mean the ones Barb did were not bad at all and she is still hoping it isn't Fanconi, but at the moment we just have to treat it as positive and get his immediate issues cleared up









Marj, that fluid needle Scooby had yesterday must have been a biggie cos he really cried out and he never does with other needles, I doubt I could do that, I do admire you for what you do for Lady and I really do pray she keeps on improving as well as you too







Luckily Barb is only a few minutes away and she has told me to call her anytime no matter what she will be there for Scooby.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm so pleased to see Scooby has turned this corner, I hope he continues to improve day by day!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

what great news, janet!!









i'm so happy to hear he's acting more like himself. 










scooby, come on big guy!! let's beat this thing!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Glad to hear Scoob is on his way back to normal. Keep up the good work, Scoobie!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Yeah Scooby!!!!







Gotta love a little guy with attitude!







I'm thrilled to hear such a positive report! I'm sorry you have to feel so bad about not giving the little guy something better to eat, but it won't be for long. I'm praying too that the results will go back to normal after his little tummy is healed.</span>


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

We're so glad Scooby is feeling better, Keep it up, Scooby


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Scooby


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Janet this might sound a bit nuts ( but what else is new lol)... but when Missy became diabetic one of the hardest things was for us to try to enjoy our meal with that little face staring up at us in such hope of getting her 'something" from us . We had always shared just a bit of our meal with her and it had become a 'ritual'. 
I got so I truly couldn't even enjoy my meal having to 'deny" her 'special treat'... soooooooo
I decided to take her "acceptable" treats ( usually green beans) and ut them up tosmall bits, put them in a little dish and put the dish on the table as I prepared dinner.
When we sat down to eat.. we "shared" from the table with her.....she was ELATED!! I think she really thought she was having what we were since it came from the same "place". 
Wondering if you could put a tiny bit of Scooby's "acceptable food" in a dish and "share" tiny bits at a time and maybe that would make 'everybody" feel happier?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Janet - so glad to hear that Scooby is on the mend. Our prayers are being answered.









I've also done the acceptable food from the table trick and it does seem to make us all happy. (me and the girls).


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

"Marj, that fluid needle Scooby had yesterday must have been a biggie cos he really cried out and he never does with other needles, I doubt I could do that, I do admire you for what you do for Lady and I really do pray she keeps on improving as well as you too."

It is a big needle! Like a harpoon compared to Lady's insulin needles! Lady is such a good patient, though, she puts up with all this stuff.

She either had to go back in the hospital or I had to get brave enough to do this at home, so I got brave!

It's amazing the things I have had to do for this little girl! But she's worth it!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> It is a big needle! Like a harpoon compared to Lady's insulin needles! Lady is such a good patient, though, she puts up with all this stuff.[/B]


I agree Marj, if I had to do it I would, if it meant Scooby going to hospital or giving the shots I would do it, but I am so lucky that Barb is just a few minutes away truly. At the present though I doubt it is going to be necessary, he is well hydrated and looking really good









I just cannot believe the change in Scooby, I think all the shots he had yesterday did make him feel so much better, and tonight he is sitting here like the wonderful little boy he is begging for something to eat, annnnnnnnnnd he has stabalized in weight, he hasn't lost nor gained since yesterday and no vomiting at all today yippppeeeeeeeeee















My biggest problem is he is still fussy, as hungry as he is, he still won't eat what he is supposed to eat so I have to physically put it in his mouth then it goes down the hatch, at least he doesn't spit it out. I did sneak one of my home made treats to him though, fingers crossed, because when I told him he was a good boy for taking his a/d food he politely followed me out and told me he wanted his good boy treat, so how could I possibly refuse. It's only small about ½" cube and soft so I am hoping it won't do any harm, so far so good he looks a million dolllars tonight compared to the last month, he has that Scooby sparkle back in his eyes and that cheeky attitude too and he is trotting back and forth between me and daddy hoping for a smidgin of something tasty









Terry I have tried that trick too, but Mr Smarty pants knows the difference, not that I have done it in the last few weeks but before we have tried it and the only vegies he really likes is raw carrot really but that is a little hard on his tummy right now.







Dr Thomsen told me spinach is good for him with the Fanconi and asked if he would eat it and I laughed and said, would you? I have an idea though, next time I make his treats I will include some chopped spinach in the ingredients and see if that works, I guess I am going to have to learn how to be sneaky now just to keep him well


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

yea Scobby


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Last night my heart sunk to the floor







Scooby started vomiting again, and had what I thought looked like a mild seizure







He vomited again this morning so we called Barb and we have now put him on Potassium Citrate Syrup to replace lost potassium because of the Fanconi, this could be causing his trembling and seizure like appearance. Barb is sure it's the Fanconi that is causing the shaking. We couldn't give the potassium earlier because of his tummy, it may have upset him further, but now we have no choice.
We also have started a small dose of Prednisone to try to combat his stomach problem along with the anti vomit meds, and sucalfrate to line his stomach. He is now not eating again so we are still giving him the Supercharger vitamins to try to build up his system. 
All these ups and downs are taking their toll on us, it's just so heart wrenching to see Scooby up one day then right down the next, I am praying so hard for him to get well. Neither Gary nor myself are getting much sleep, we just keep watching and hoping that Scooby will get through the night without another regression.
I do apologize for not posting much but I am just so worn out again, and poor little Koko is trying to be so good, I know he knows something is not right









I am sorry this is such a downer







but please keep Scooby in your prayers that we can get him through this terrible time and at least back to some reasonable health very soon, I just don't know how much more weight he can lose, I pick him up and he feels like there is nothing on his bones, he is wasting away before my eyes


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

janet, i can't imagine what you and your family are going through. I'm praying for all of you and hoping that scooby gets better soon....


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Janet, spend this time taking care of Scooby and yourself. One thing about this site is that those we love are in our thoughts and prayers whether they post on a regular basis or not. Scooby needs you now. I think we have all learned that there is a large prayer circle among us here, and I'm sure it is very active right now for Scooby.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry Scoob is not feeling well again. We'll just keep up the postive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Janet, spend this time taking care of Scooby and yourself. One thing about this site is that those we love are in our thoughts and prayers whether they post on a regular basis or not. Scooby needs you now. I think we have all learned that there is a large prayer circle among us here, and I'm sure it is very active right now for Scooby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more. You know the prayers and love don't stop here, Janet. We're with you for the duration.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Janet I'm so sorry to find little Scooby had a bad night! .. and as others said be assured the prayers are being continued. If you don't feel up to posting..we understand.. it is both physically and emotionally exhausting having a sick baby!
Praying like crazy things turn around quickly with the new protocol!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh Janet--what an exhausting rollercoaster ride for you...I'm so sorry to hear of this...I hope that with the continued meds that he will stablize again and improve. I'm checking on you every chance I get--lots of love to you and Scoobs.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Janet -- we're all praying very, very hard for little Scooby to get better soon. Our thoughts are with you.

Please take care of yourself and tell Gary to take care too because Scooby really needs you now (and sweet Koko too). They always know when something isn't right and they are usually such angels when we really need them to be.


----------



## Lily (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm sorry Janet







You, Scooby, and your family are continuously in my prayers.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Oh bless you......I am so sorry that this isn't a straight up hill recovery!

Prayers coming your way! *


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Janet, don't worry about us... just take care of yourself, Gary and Scooby. I sure hope the latest treatment will make a big difference....


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Janet , I hope Scooby feels like his old self soon . Sarah


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

Poor little baby -- this was not the news any of us wanted to hear. Things were looking so upbeat too -- 

Prayers for strength and total Scooby stubborn nature to shine thru -- common you spunky little guy!!! Show us what you're made of --







get gosh darn mad and beat this little one!!!










Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Janet- I am very sorry to hear about this. I will keep you, Scooby and your family in my prayers. I hope that Scooby gets better soon.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

continuing to pray Janet ,























keep fighting scooby


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no Janet. my heart sunk too just now when I saw the title of this thread. I thought for sure he is going to be ok and wont vomit anymore. I hope the new meds work fast. I just love little scooby doo


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Janet I'm sorry that you & yours are going through this trying experience. Just know that we are all pulling for your little one to be healthy again. Take care of yourself so that you are able to take care of your little one. *Sending up prayers*


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this latest news. Prayers continue and please take care of yourself, too. I cannot imagine how hard this is for y'all.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

the prayers will continue...


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending prayers to you and Scooby









Love Cathy


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor Scooby, I'm so sorry







he's having such a tough time. I was hoping little Scooby was on the road to recovery this time. I'll keep praying for him as I pray for my Boo.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Janet, I must apologize because I only just now had this thread come up...I am so sorry that poor Scooby has not been well. Please know that you and Scooby are in our prayer intentions.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Will continue to pray for Scooby to return to good health very soon. This has goning on long enough. We need our babies well.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

More Prayers coming your way


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I haven't been on SM today and my heart sank when I read the updated info. Janet, don't apologize....we understand how hard this is. I used to really appreciate people asking about Sassy, but it almost seemed like every time I posted something positive, something even worse happened. Just take care of yourself and Scooby and we'll keep the prayers and positive thoughts going your way!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

keeping Scooby in our thoughts and prayers...hang in there


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Janet-My heart just aches for you.







I hope Scooby starts getting better soon! I will be thinking of both of you and praying for him to be well again.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh Janet, I'm so sorry that Scooby had a rough night. Please don't worry about posting for us, you just worry about yourself, your husband and your puppies. We love you!!!! And, I'm sure that Scooby will be better soon!!!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Poor Scooby!! I have thought about him all week.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Janet I'm so sorry about this setback. Poor Scoob. I hope the new meds work right away. Still praying and thinking very positive thoughts...Hugs to you - and to Scoob!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Janet, I'm so sorry you are going through this. I'm hoping this morning finds Scooby well on the road to recovery. My thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery continue.

_Pat & Maggie_


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Janet, I'm so sorry Scooby has had a setback. Maybe more fluids will help?

Thoughts and prayers for you and your precious boy.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Get Well Scooby.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I have been checking in on Scooby and praying that he wouldn't have any set backs. Even though I don't say very much on here please know that you are in my thoughts


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Still in my prayers. 
Aimee


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Get better Mr. Scooby!!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thinking about Scooby







hope he feels better soon


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Scooby, how are you today? just want to tell you I'm thinking about you and still praying


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Janet ~

I haven't been on since Friday. I just now saw your update. I am so very sorry. I am praying my heart out for our little Scooby Man
















We love you!!!

Deb and Gang


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awwww I'm sorry hes not getting better quickly.







Still thinking him and hoping he makes a turn around soon.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Keeping you in our prayer. Don't let Scooby give up.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Janet, I am praying for Scooby and your family. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just coming to let you know the prayers are still going out for little Scooby!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Sorry Janet that I missed this thread. I hope scooby is back to his old self real soon. I will be praying for Scooby and for the extra strengh for you and your hubby to get through this.







and prayers coming your way


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

c'mon scoob! you're a tough little cookie, let's go ahead and beat this thing already!










and hugs to you, janet... i'm so sorry you and scooby have to go though this....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just checking in on Scooby. I hope he's feeling better today....


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Checking in for an update and to let you know you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm sorry that Scooby is feeling badly again, I hope he gets better soon like before.


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear that Scooby has regressed. Sending hugs and prayers to Scooby and your family.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Checking in







Thinking about you and scooby









Love
Cathy


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Poor Scooby!















Y'all continue to be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Hugs, Kisses & Prayers for Scooby!


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

Just checking in to say:

SCOOBY - we are still thinking of you and hope things are improving -- BIG HUG!!!!










Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't been on much over the weekend, it's been a harrowing time and just getting all the information and trying to keep Scooby on track has taken up most of my time.
He is a little perkier since yesterday but still in no way our of the woods yet, but *he is eating again.*Yesterday after giving him his meds for his tummy and the potassium syrup recommended by the Vet in Davenport he just vomitied the entire lot up.
Now I have ceased giving the potassium, it is not the right treatment according to Dr Steve Gonto, had we continued that route he would die very quickly.
I have spoken to Dr Gonto on the phone, I have to say he is a very generous and lovely man who is willing to assist Barb with Scooby's treatment and all follow up FREE OF CHARGE to help save Scooby's life.
What a wonderful man he is, talking to him on the phone was a real pleasure, he is bright and bubbly and ever so friendly and generous.
He emailed me a list of things I need to begin immediately for Scooby's treatment so we have been gathering all that we need over the weekend and have begun working on Scooby's progress back to a happy and healthy life. 
Please continue to pray that we are going to see a happy and well Scooby very soon









I want to thank you all for your wonderful support and encouragement, without it I don't know if I could have made it through, your wonderful PMs and posts have just given me the strength to keep my chin up and keep optimistic about Scooby's progress, I love you all


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Janet, so glad to hear Scooby is doing better again. Hopefully, this time he will keep on keepin on.

We have you and Scooby in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm glad that you have found a vet that you are comfortable with. Thats a major plus. Scooby is taking baby steps to recovery. This is just the begining!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Thank goodness!!!!!!!





















Keep it up, Scoobs!! Thank God for the Dr. that is helping you out--Scooby is in good hands!! Hugs to you, Janet!


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Just wanted to say that you and scooby have been in my thoughts and I'm just so glad to hear that he's starting the path to recovery. You will both continue to be in our thoughts as he progresses with his recovery. How nice that you have such a great doctor working with you!

Karyn


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I'm glad that you have found a vet that you are comfortable with. Thats a major plus. Scooby is taking baby steps to recovery. This is just the begining![/B]


Believe it or not Dr Gonto is not a vet but rather a surgeon for humans, but he went to work many years ago to develop his protocol for the treatment of Fanconi Syndrome in animals and humans and has been very successful. He travels internationally lecturing on his protocol and has saved more than 2500 Fanconi dogs from certian death very early, most dogs treated with is regimen survive and live normal and long happy lives, and pass to the bridge more from old age and other illnesses.
I just want to thank Jaimie so very much because without her finding the Fanconi Dogs site, I would never have had this great opportunity to speak with and work with Dr Steve Gonto.
Thank you Jaimie


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so glad Scooby is eating. You and your baby continue to be in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so glad to hear your news! I am sure that before long you will learn how to care for Scooby and it will become second nature.

With all the sad stuff, I forgot to point out one of the benefits of having a chronically ill dog. You will not believe the bond you will form with Scooby. It will be even stronger than it was before if you can believe that. It happened to me with Lady when she became diabetic and many people on the diabetic board have made the same comment.

You will be saving Scooby's life and he will know.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Janet, My heart is lighter knowing that you are now in contact with someone who is an expert with Fanconi. I am amazed at the generosity. Dr. Sisson was the same way when Sassy was sick. He did all of the work, pretty much any time of the day or night, without expecting one cent in fees. I think that these doctors understand that they are virtually the only people who can help, so they give of their time and energy. Praises be!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Scooby continues to be in my prayers.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Janet, I'm so happy this Dr. Gonto is so willing to help you. That is truly amazing and wonderful. I hope Scooby keeps eating!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Janet.. what a welcomed bit of news!! I have a "feel-good" feeling about Scooby getting thru this and getting back to his happy healthy self! Thank God you were connected with this DR!! Know the prayrs are continuing!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I was away on vacation so I missed this thread but I am soooooo happy to hear that Scooby is on the road to recovery. It sounds like you have found an amazing source of information and support. I hope that everything continues to improve. Give Scooby a big hug from me and Lilly


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh Janet - thanks for the update on Scooby (and you!). What a wonderful turn of events that you have found someone who truly has insight into what you're dealing with!! Please keep us posted as your time allows (but Scooby gets number 1 attention now...). We're not giving up on him -- not by a long shot! You keep fighting you stubborn little fellow!!! 









Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Please give the Scoob Man a kissie for me


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well I have just spoken to Barb and given her all the information on Dr Gonto's Protocol for Fanconi and she is willing to study it and learn from it so that she can help us treat Scooby and get him well














Bless her heart, she is a great lady







and her love for Scooby shows in her concern for his well being. She is even willing to communicate with Dr Gonto when necessary for follow up treatments


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Yay! I'm glad that Scooby is eating again and starting to feel better! It also sounds like you've found an awesome contact with the Dr. Keep getting better Scooby, we're all rooting for you!


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

So glad to hear that you are getting the correct advice and treatment now for scooby!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's great news, I'm soooooo glad for dear little Scooby & for you. I hope Scooby gets better & better each day & the new treatments give him a long & happy life.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

so glad to hear u r communicating w/ dr gonto and barb is willing to try his protocols...sounds like it is very promising. we will be crossing all our fingers and toes!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

what wonderful new...you and Scooby have been in my thoughts (and prayers) constantly. This is where I come first when I log on to SM. Give Scooby (and Koko) a few hugs and kisses from Paris and me.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

My prayers go out to you and Scooby.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

May today be the beginnng of a long and healty life for Scooby.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Janet, I'm glad to hear Scoob is feeling a little better. I just wish it wasn't taking quite so long. I'm still praying for your sweet boy. Hugs to you and to him.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

So happy to hear that things are looking up for Scooby - it's wonderful that Jaimie helped you find Dr. Gonto and he is so willing to help and that your vet has an open mind to his treatment suggestions - helps to renew my faith in mankind. Prayers still going up.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Thank heavens for living angles like Dr Gonto and Jaimie. Where would we be without her? Bless her.
Aimee


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I wasn't able to log on yesterday to post & it was* killing * me! But thanks to Joe I'm back on! I'm *so* happy you have found Dr. Gonto & sounds like the prognosis is great since this was found early.







You are still in my prayers. (I would have clicked on "group hug" here but still haven't figured out the problem with all the red X's with IPB Image instead of certain pics, siggys, & clickable smilies and don't want to mess with it...I'm soooo happy just to be back on the forum!) Hugs from me & Zoe!!! 

How is Scoobys tummy? Is he keeping all his food down? What's his current diet? So much to catch up on!!</span>


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I am so very happy to hear that he is doing better finally! Prayers are every day for the both of you!*

*Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone, Scooby has had a great day today, he is eating well and has gained another ounce in weight, doesn't sound like much, but it's a major milestone for us since he was always losing before.
Today we bought some Diastix test strips to keep an eye on his glucose in his urine and he is in the high rate so I guess we are looking down the Fanconi barrel.







We will cross that hurdle when he is back up a bit more in weight and I am sure his tummy is all better. He just came out to let me know his is hungry againnn, he has eaten very well today, some chicken and rice with chicken and sweet potato baby food mixed in, and some kibble, it's like he is making up for all those days he didn't eat, bless his little heart








We took both boys for a ride in the truck today, just to get them out for a bit of air, and Scooby was his normal little yappy self again, saying g'day to everyone who we passed, I have to say normally we tell him to keep it quiet but today it was music to both our ears


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

so glad he is eating, keeping it down and enjoyed the ride!
Bark away little boy... tell 'em all your BACK!! and to watch out!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Janet, I am just thrilled .. so thrilled.. to hear how well things are going. If Joe ever has second thoughts about running SM, he only has to look at our ability to connect with one another here because besides being an enjoyable pastime it can be, even more importantly, life saving.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> Janet, I am just thrilled .. so thrilled.. to hear how well things are going. If Joe ever has second thoughts about running SM, he only has to look at our ability to connect with one another here because besides being an enjoyable pastime it can be, even more importantly, life saving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What Sher said.........


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

We're so happy to hear Scooby is feeling better.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)




----------

